# ACU at UCH, London : Part 15



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, Good luck to you all


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

thanks Dakota, good luck all xxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello. thanks for your quick response

I think I say you (barnet girl) on summer sizzlers? I start my primolut on Tuesday. What about you?
Dear Pesca - I really really hope your egg divides. Then you have the joy of fragmin - had it after one of my ops and had horrid bruising on my stomach   Better luck for you!

I will call ACU tomorrow. No more bleeding thank heavens.


Georgette
xx


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

G evening to everyone,

About the NK blood test--- I have found out from the receptionist that they are doing the test for anyone that wants to. They do it at ACU and send it off to TDL Genetics on Harley street. It costs £300. BUT, they do not interprete the results for you or include it any part of your tx investigations or tx. It is up to you where else you take it to to get it interpreted.

So, I guess that means they still do not support it. Thought I`d let you know.

xxxx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Good morning everyone

Pesca - sending you lots of     for today, hope you managed to get some rest last night and you and your DP are supporting each other.  Hopefully the clinic will phone you son and then yo will be of for your ET.  Don't forget to drink loads to make sure you are desperate for the toilet when they get to you  .

Georgettte - I have just finished my first IVF and am waiting for my 6 week scan on Thursday, hopefully it will show at least one little heartbeat.

Morning to everyone else

BGirl


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Good morning Ladies,

I just posted on the poor respondent thread: news is not good - cells did not divide and I am so upset   There is a strange mood in the house: DP and I can't even talk or say anything ... The impact has been strange - we can't bring ourselves to do anything - it's almost a paralysis when your great hopes are shattered, but I'll try to get out today and do something to distract myself - or work myself to death ...
The embriologist told me to keep taking the pessaries and the tablets, but I won't shoot the heparin this evening - I feel I've spent so long doing everything right, and nothing has happened ... BUT: Mr S did say that we only had 5% chances so why am I so upset?!
I feel I must jump on the donor sperm idea now: that is what he had suggested (because DP's sperm is testicular due to his prostate cancer). Am I jumping too fast? Such difficult decisions ....

I hope you are all well - I feel so bad at not being able to send personal .. Bgirl, I hope you are well and looking forward to your next scan - I want to be hopeful at least for the rest of you now that I can't be hopeful for myself!!!!

XXX Pesca


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh Pesca - I'm so sorry I had such high hopes for your little fighter.   

You don't have to talk to DP just being together will give you strength, and the odd hug and cry together will work as well.

Sending you all my love to help you through the next few days, use whatever you can to get you through.  I will be thinking of you.

  

Sarah


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello again,

Thanks Bgirl (Sarah!) for your thoughts and good wishes - you know I talked to DP and although he took it far worse than me (he is convinced it's his cancer that's causing all our troubles ...), we managed to talk, cry together and have decided we must look forward and find out what we need to do next!
I will wait for the follow up consultation next week and see what needs doing - the idea of donor sperm is odd in DP's mind, not so in mine ... I also am thinking that maybe I should look into this DHEA business - on the poor respondent thread it sounds like it does make a difference to egg quality...

Ok, I will now get out of the house and do something fun for ourselves. I am sorry I broke the news on the FF so suddenly, but I think I felt I needed to hear opinions from those of you who had failed txs, and have advice on how to move forward and be hopeful for the future!!!

I hope everyone's doing well. Wishing you a nice weekend!! I'll try to have one I promise!!! XXX Pesca


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

Dear Pesca

I am sorry that the egg did not divide. Take your time with the decisions, you both must be feeling very shell shocked. Your poor DP must feel responsible even though it is just one of those things and nobodies fault! I hope your weekend is okay.  

Georgette


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Pesca - I am devestated for you and DH....i am sending you both a massive   !!!  I know what you mean about the silence between you and DH, me and DP were like that after our negative.  I know for me, i find it difficult to talk until i have sorted things out in my head first.  You have been so unbelievably strong over the last few weeks...i wish i could give you some clarity and answers!  I am sure donor sperm must seem weired for your DP, as i think a DE would be for me, but give him some time to digest it.  I hope you can have a good day today and let your hair down slightly.  You know we are always here for you!! xxxx

Georgette - Welcome to this thread.  I am sure you will find lots of support and encouragement on this thread....a bunch of real inspirational women on here.  I hope your bleeding has now stopped.  I am wishing you all the best for your tx!!

Anna & Roses - Thanks for the info on NK Cells, the clinic must have been getting asked alot about it and therefore sending off the tests.  

Hi to everyone else...what a horrid morning.  It hasn't stopped raining here...i hope it stops soon, i fancy a spot of retail therapy this PM!!

LMGxxx


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh *Pesca*, just read your news and feel so sad for you  . I know how it is a long journey to even to get this far and you have been brave and quite composed about your tx all throughout. So a big well done for you in that aspect. The rest of it is and was out of your control. I`m sure the clinic did the best they could for you. Me and DH have occasionally spoken about what if one day we were also told to consider DS and what would we do. DH has never so far given a straight answer for that and if we did get to that point it would be very difficult for him to accept that his sperm can`t make him a father and that someone else`s has to be used. Even though by law he will be the legal father, when it comes down to making a decision about it, it does take some serious thinking. I guess that`s the case both with DS as well as DE. I know that anyone that decides to go down the donor route gets councelling beforehand. This will give you an apportunity to talk about it in different perspectives and give your DH time to come to terms with it, if you do decide to do this.

Good luck at your follow-up next week, let us know how it goes. Hope you will both feel much more positive afterwards. In the meantime, enjoy the time together with your DP even if it means it has to be in silence. Feel free to post on here or PM me whenever you like.


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi girls.... i´m in Spain on holiday and just managed to hijack a computer to see how Pesca is getting on.  Sorry for no personals as the hotel manager thinks i´m looking up cricket scores!!

Pesca.... i just wanted to send you a note to say how brave and amazing you are... yes you are  totally amazing... because you can share all your thoughts with us.  I´m so sorry about the trauma you are currently going through... it must be very very difficult for you and your DP.  My heart goes out to you.

Sometimes we have to go through all this crap in order to know what the next step is to take... and I see you are already thinking about this.  It´s good to have a plan.. it helps you heal and to focus on  new beginnings.  

I also just want you to know that you are not alone .... x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello ladies - I'm back!

Just been reading the thread for the last hour to try and catch up with everyones news.  I really have been thinking of you all while I was away.

Firstly, Pesca, I am so, so sorry to hear that your egg didn't divide.  I really hope that your parther doesn't blame himself, although I appreciate that it must be hard for him.  You are going through this as a couple and it is no ones fault.  You have been so strong though everything and although you were only given a 5% chance of it working you still have to hold on to that hope that it will otherwise what would be the point in doing it.  I hope that you are able to get some answers at your follow up consultation.  I think it is too early for you to be thinking about Donor Sperm yet, even if that is what is suggested to you.  You need to take a bit of time out and get over this go before you start thinking about anything else.   

Lou - So glad to hear that everything went well at your 10 week scan and you have now been dicharged back into the 'real world'!  Hopefully that is now the end of your troubles and you will be able to get on an enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.  If you are going to have the Nuchal scan I guess you won't have to wait that long for another scan.  Addictive aren't they?!  Wish I had a little window in my tummy to see what was going on!

Paw - Sorry to hear that you didn't get a positive this time.  I hope that you are feeling OK and looking towards the next stage.  If I was in your position I would do a FET but obviously it is personal choice.  I would say quite often that the ones they freeze are not going to be quite as good quality as the ones that they use initially but plenty of people do get pregnant using frozen embies.  Hopefully your follow up consultation will give you more of an idea about which route to choose.  Good Luck. xx

BGirl -Great news re your positive result!  I am still trying to come to terms with expecting twins!  I know that it was always a possibility but I'm still shocked although am gradually getting used to the idea!  Maybe your scan next week will show an unexpected surprise!

RAR - Glad that your consultation went well and hope that you are in a position to make your mind up where to go soon.  I have had to wait for some of my appointments for an obscenely long time, 1 hour plus, on some occasions but this is rare.  I was lucky that my work didn't have a problem with me coming and going as I pleased so tried not to get too annoyed by having to wait.  I guess some appointments just end up being longer than others and if you were in the position where they needed to spend longer with you it woauld be rubbish if they just rushed you in and out just to keep to their time slots.

Jen - Hope the worrying has stopped, although mine is in full flow at the moment!

LMG - I'm sure that the next 7 months will fly by and you will be back on this rollercaoster before you know it, so make sure that you make the most of being off it!

Traceya - Hope that the 2ww is going OK.  Sticky vibes for you    

Georgette - Welcome to the thread and good luck for your 1st and hopefully last IVF.  Glad that the bleeding has stopped from your dummy ET but as Lou said they probably just nicked something while 'going in'!  That speculum is a beastly instrument.  The things we have to go through eh?

Jaymac - Have you kept all of your invoices.  If you have, have a look though them to see what's what.  I still think I will be getting invoices at Christmas for something or another although we are yet to recieve the one for ICSI.  I'm sure they won't have forgotten, it will turn up when we are least expecting it!!

Hello Anna III and MummyP - Hope you are well.

Well I got back from two weeks in Greece on Thursday.  I know I have already been to Greece in May but this one was booked at the beginning of the year and the ACU said there was no reason why we shouldn't go, so we did.  The place where we went was very quiet so there was no chance at all of overdoing it!  I did lots of sleeping and generally being a lazy cow!  I stayed out of the sun as much as possible and did lots of shade bathing which is a new one on me as I am normally right out in the sun!!  Anyway, back to normality now and I have to say I was ready to get back.  I am still reasonably symptomless which hasn't really helped my paranoia of something going wrong but am trying to stay calm!!!  Boobs are fairly large and have been feeling slightly nauseous and also a bit tired.  Went to Sainsbury's today and it felt like I had run a marathon by the time I got back!!!  Still getting a few period type pains which means that I am still on knicker watch.  10 week scan is on 12 Aug, so not long to go and then hopefully I will be able to relax a little bit more... maybe for a couple of days anyway!  

DH is out with his mates today for a big drinking session.  Spare room I am thinking!

Must stop now as I think I may have filled a page with my waffling.  Hope you all have a good weekend.

Button xxxx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello wonderful Ladies,

I must thank you from the bottom of my heart for sending out all these sweet thoughts out to me - I needed a lot of this, so thank you - big   to everyone!
It is not the same to talk to friends who have never been thorough it - they have no idea what it means, while we all know what is at stakes, that's why your thoughts and words are so important to me !

It is also a nice distraction to read news from you - Button, well done on you going to Greece, I think you took the right decision, and I can imagine how nervous you must feel, but keep positive!!!!
And Paw - how nice you're in Spain - thanks for your lovely thoughts despite the short time you have on the PC!!! I think you are absolutely right about keeping focused on future plans - it does help to feel less pain and emptiness inside. Donor sperm is a tricky one, but I do want to put all my cards on the table and see what we're at - DP's cancer makes it so terribly difficult and makes us such an unusual case that I am willing to consider it seriously. BUT: I look forward to hearing the follow-up consultation and find out more.

I do not really want to take the heparin injection tonight, but maybe I will - one never knows ...

Have any of you been taking DHEA? I am now curious about it ...

We managed to go to the cinema - watched this bitter-sweet Uruguayan movie 'el bano del papa - the Pope's toilet' - Ah! Not sure that's what I needed! 

Have a lovely evening everyone - rain has stopped, the light out there is amazing, XXX Pesca


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Pesca - I am sorry for not writing earlier - I've just logged on for the first time since Fri. I was so upset to hear your news as was praying that this would work out for you and can't imagine the pain you must both must be feeling. Reading your response to the situation makes me realise how unbelievably brave you are - much more than I would ever be. You have a very positive outlook which WILL get you through anything in life. No matter how awful and long this journey might be, you will get there. You have to believe this - you and your DP will be parents - whether its through DS or other means. Look after each other and  and know that we are here for you and will even meet up if it helps. Lots of love xxx

Button - was thinking about you on Friday and was wondering when you might be returning. So glad you had a wonderful time away - sounds fab. Thanks for your sweet message. Not long now until your 10 wk scan. Have you decided where you are having your babies?


I've had a letter from UCH today confirming two appointments - one for 14 Aug (not sure if thats a scan but I will be 12 wks then) and one ultrasound for 26 Aug (am on hols then so need to change this) where they said I will need a full bladder. I asked for a nuchal scan so I wonder if the first appt is for a normal scan and the second is for a nuchal  - I dont know too much about all this...

Love to everyone elsexx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies, 

Wow there are a lot of you I don't recognise on here. Hope you are all going well. 
I have been having a break and have to say I am enjoying it. I have lost over 2.5 stone and feel fabulous. 
I am going to have a meeting with ARGC just to see what they say in two weeks. Still trying to work out what I want to do. I am not happy with the recommended PGS route, so let's see what ARGC say and then I will make a decision. I still have a few frozen ones so could do FET. ACU have been lovely however over 6 times having a go I feel like I need a second opinion now.
I am in the process of trying to find another job and still looking in Switzerland which is looking positive. I am still here in the UK and working on moving abroad with DH.

LMG - Sorry I missed your call honey, I will call you this week it will be easier to talk as I have been so manically busy. 

LLJ - If you are reading this I am really sorry for not seeing you and Lara yet, I will give you a call this week. 

Minxy - Hope you are well, have been manically busy, I will text you this week, lets arrange something.


Wishing all of you the best of success with your treatments.       

Feel free to PM me as it is easier to contact me via that route as I am not on this thread that much at the moment.
xx TT


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Good Afternoon all

What a weird day raining one moment sunny the next, poor cat doesn't know what to do with himself  so just keeps annoying me.

Feeling a bit better again today and guess what, I can get back into my jeans .  If you look closely I still look about 3 months pregnant, but to be honest I looked like that during stimming as well.  The weirdest thing is I think I have actually lost some weight.

I am so jealous of Paw in Spain and Button just back from Greece, we are meant to be going to Hong Kong and China in September to visit Brother in law, hopefully will still go but will have to wait and see to make sure everything is okay.

Pesca - you so inspire me, your optimism and drive is brilliant, hopefully your follow on consultation will be useful and some decisions will be made.

Well my posts will probably go down again next week as I am back at work (so not looking forward to it) but will try to keep up.

Hope you are all having a nice day

Take care

BGirl


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

Hello

Would you mind if I joined you? We've just started at ACU, having been very impressed with their success rates. We had one unsuccesful cycle at Barts last year, and are unexplained. I'm afraid I didn't have a very good time there the last Friday, when I had my OST test results and Dummy ET and HyCoSy. They were obviously very busy, and I was seen by a young lady doctor (she didn't introduce herself, but I think she was called XXXX?) who seemed quite abrupt. She told me my OST test results weren't good (I've since discovered they were 11 point something) which came as a shock because all my hormone levels have been fine before, and also she saw something that might be a polyp, so I need a hysteroscopy before proceeding with treatment. I guess I hadn't prepared myself much beforehand and so it all came as a bit of a shock, and I didn't feel her manner helped much. Am now trying to see if my health insurance will pay for the hysteroscopy - otherwise I guess we will have to find the money to do it UCL.

Anyway, I hope you don't mind me barging in. I'll hope to catch up with all your stories soon!

all the best,

J


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

welcome and sorry to hear re results. :-(

was it not FSH that was 11?
the OST at UCH measures your E2 levels before and after an injection of puregon (in my case at least) - the idea is to see how they increase and hopefully a lot, to give an idea of response to stimms. was it Dr M?


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for the response.

No, the FSH was fine. It was the OST that was 11 - I think there is a scale where anything from 15 upwards is normal?

The consultant we are under is Dr R - the Deputy Director, but the lady who did the tests and gave me the results was a young doctor I hadn't met before. Like I said manner wasn't great - but I don't think she meant it., and they were obviously very busy and it all felt a bit rushed.!

J


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey J

Don't worry about polyps.  I had one and had it removed before starting my treatments a year ago.  I managed to get my private health insurance to cover it... but DON'T mention anything to do with fertility when you enquire about them paying as they'll say no.  I just said i was having really bad periods which  had led to them finding a polyp which had to be removed. They then agreed to pay for it.  The UCH recommended I did it this way.  I went to the Portland to have it done and it was a very easy painless procedure.

A polyp can affect you conceiving by up to a third (depending on how big it is)... so who knows once it's removed you might find this was the problem.  Unfortunately I didn't get preggers (yet!).... but many people do after the polyp is removed.

I also had my OST done and had a poor response.... was told that i couldn't get many eggs... etc etc.  However until they put you on the IVF drugs etc they won't really know how you will respond.  I've managed 8 eggs both times on my IVF's which is double what they believed I would get.  i think the levels you are talking about are AMH levels ... you'll find lots of threads on this site re. this test... and many women with lower levels than yourself who have got pregnant.

Keep positive and just take each step as it comes. 

x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

paw, clever girl, that makes sense - if it's AMH, 11 is not conclusive, nor is AMH actually for that matter but that's another story,.

plenty of girls got pg from MUCH lower levels. 

just watch out for different scales being referred to on threads. for the other scale, you divide by about 7.  for example, mine is 8 at UCh and 1.1 at lsiter. (then 14 at lsiter, hence why i say non conclsive as a test!)


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

thanks girls - glad I found this thread!! x


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Good morning Ladies,

sorry for keeping quiet - I think I'll stand back a bit now and wait for the follow-up cons: I've decided that it's better to start tormenting myself with question only after we've had our cons. If I did that now, it'd be a waste of my energies ...

Tholeon - welcome to the thread! Great advice you are getting from these girls ! I ought to know but what is AMH? 

Bgirl - you know, about losing wait, I was thinking that perhaps that's due to the fact that you are now following a very healthy diet? I have seen that with myself: no alcohol and chocolate but plenty of fresh food has also made me lose weight .. 

Hi to everyone else!! Hope you are all doing well!!!

XXX Pesca


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Morning Ladies

Tholeon - Welcome to the thread.  As paw has said it it almost certainly the AMH that the Dr was referring to.  Along with an antral follicle count it is supposed to measure your ovarian reserve.  UCH always do this test at the same time as the ovarian stress test.  Sometimes these Dr's just don't know how to pass along news in the best way.  I just think it's a Dr thing!  If it's any consolation mine was also 11 and I was pretty shocked but I had a normal FSH.  I got 11 eggs, 7 made it to blast and I am now pregnant with twins so don't give up hope yet!!!  There are plenty of girls who have got pregnant with an AMH MUCH lower than yours.  You may not get as many eggs as some people but it is quality not quantity!

BGirl - I have also lost weight but have been a bit off food generally for the last couple of weeks so probably haven't been eating as much as I should.  I'm not overly worried about it.  I have also really gone off water.  I have to make myself drink it but the thought makes me gag!

TillyToots - Nice to hear from you.  Great news about the weight losss!!!  You must be realy pleased.  Good Luck at the ARGC.  Always good to get another point of view I think and then maybe you can make a decision about what to do next.

Pesca - Hope you are feeling OK.  When is your follow up consultation.  I really do hope that they are able to help you decide what to do next.

Hello everyone else, hope you all have a good day.

Button xxxx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Good afternoon

managed to sneak on at work  

Tholeon - welcome to the thread, I think the Doctor you are talking about is a newish one.  I've seen here around when I've been in but not had the pleasure of meeting her yet.  Hopefully you will get Dr S next time who is brilliant.  Sometimes i think they just forget what this all means to us and just how much we have invested in it.  The others have given you some good advice so I hope you are feeling more positive.  Hopefully you will get your polyp sorted soon and can move onto treatment, or even better get a natural BFP.

Button - I know what you mean about water, I am really struggling with it as well, I'm finding warm water goes down better.  There are loads of food I am now off and often really struggle to eat a varied diet.  Hoping its more todo with stomach upset from OHSS rather than pregnancy.

Pesca - great to hear from you, hope you get an appointment soon.  make sure you spoil yourself and DP while you wait.

Tracya - How is the 2ww going?

Hello to everyone else, counting the days down till Thursday now, can't decide whether to get excited or scared, think I wander between the 2.

Take care

BGirl


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks ladies - really helpful. And many congrats on your twins Button! 

best wishes for Thursday barnetgirl - it sounds like it has gone really well for you so far so I hope that all continues!

J


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Just a quick post so that I dont lose the thread (or is it too late for that! )

Im really sorry for being AWOL Im just sooooo busy at work and I know that Ive missed loads of important info and I cant read back. Im so sorry. If only someone could do me a quick update! 

I wish loads of baby dust and sticky vibes to all of you, and of course lots of love

Jen xx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello all

I agree with thre previous post about passing on our test results. It  must be very easy to forget (or not understand) all that we are putting in to this process. We pour huge amounts of energy and emotion (and money) into the most natural procedure in the world. they are in the business of making it happen for us. and I think it is that word "business" that means they sometimes forget we are generally a bit heart broken by the time we even reach them.

Wishing you all luck this week

Georgette


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quickie from me....work just seems to be manic at the mo!!

Tholeon - Welcome....i think you have got some really good advice off the other girls.  Hang on in there...as i am sure all will be well!  I think each step of the journey i faced a different hurdle...which is massive to us, but for the docs part and parcel of normal day.  We are all here to see you through it though!

B-Girl - Good luck for your scan on Thurs.  I shall be keeping everything crossed for you!

Button - All these hols...i am tres jealous!

J-mo - nice to hear from you...don't work too hard.

Tilly - Sooooo Good to hear from you.  I'm sorry i have not been in touch, i shall try and give you a call this week!

Paw, Pesca, Georgette, Anna, Roses, Mummy and everyone else i have missed...i hope you are having a good week.!!

LMG
xxx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

hello TT, welcome back, nice to " see" you. xxx


----------



## tracya (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Guys

How are you all Really sorry its been so long .. Ive been away without internet access in Dorset .. nice to soak up some rays .. if a few of thouse where water ...!

only able to get on for 5 mins now (using DS work comp and he needs it back very soon!) so promise to do personals tomorrow ... till them ... hope you fab ladies are doing OK?

Ok so my news  >> 

I got a   !!!!!

tested last night and this morning (HPT) and bloods results today and I have that beautiful BFP!!! 

not really taken it in at all and still very nervous till the scan ... I am so worried they are outside thier rightful home ...

anyways bloods came back as 2,300 hcg and 400 p - assuming that's OK??

OK need to rush - promise to write tomorrow

Tracy xxxx


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

woooo hoooooo..........     


fantastic news Tracy.....sounds like a good number to me....     

xxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

Congratulations Tracya - thats fantastic news - hope a few more of us can emulate you!
Well done!

Georgette


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Morning

Tracey - congratulations that is great news, sounds like you had a stressfree 2ww in Dorset.

Not feeling too great today, had a little bit of blood last night (pink) and got horrible cramps.  Just desperately holding on for tomorrows scan but feeling really low.  The MS also seems to have hit with a vengeance and its pretty constant.  The only way I've discovered to stop it is to eat (but only very select foods are tolerated)  the rate I'm going I'm going to be skint and fat.  Oh well just    its a good sign and will see a heartbeat tomorrow.

sorry for feeling sorry for myself, hope everyone is keeping busy and having fun in this sunny August of ours  

Take care

BGirl


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Tracy - Congratulations     I am so happy for you both!!!  

B-Girl - Sorry to hear about the spotting.  If you are worried, give the clinic a call...I am keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow!!  RE Morning Sickness, my sis swore by ginger nut biscuits!!!

Hi to all,
LMG
xxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Morning Ladies

Tracya - Great news.  When is your scan??

BGirl - I know spotting must be a worry but it is apparently very common in early pregnancy.  I am sure that the scan tomorrow will bring good news.  Good Luck!

Hello LMG - How are you?

Hope everyone else is OK?

Button xxx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

Congrats Tracy! Nice to hear so many success stories from the clinic. Have managed to persuade health insurers to pay for hysteroscopy so that's my good news  - onwards and upwards!

xx


----------



## honeyblonde (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

I hope you don't mind me dropping in - I've been popping in and out for a while as I made my mind up which clinic to go to for our 3 tx.

But I finally went for an consultation at UCH and saw Dr.Saab who seems nice and we've decided to take the plunge with them  

Does anyone have any experience of Dr.Saab? 

Im having the hycosy thing and dummy ET next week (as long as my AMH/FSH etc are OK), do you know if they can tell much about your tubes from the hycosy? 

Congrats on all the recent BFP's and good luck to everyone wherever you are on your journey xxx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Welcome HoneyBlonde!!

You are in good hands both on this thread and the clinic.  I have not seen Dr S myself but i have heard he is really sweet from a lot of girls on here!  Wishing you lots of luck with your dummyET and Hycosy. 

Button - I am well thanks...busy as always with work.  I have now worked out that i am approaching 6 months until i am going to try again...can't believe where time has gone.  I cancelled my tx last nov as there were complications...imagine, i could be a mum by now!!!  SCARY!  How are you feeeling??

Hi to everyone else.

xxx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Good evening

well still a bit stressed but the bleeding seems to have stopped although had terrible cramps all day.  Well unfortunately had the worst experience of the ACU today, phoned at 9.15am to talk to a nurse and one didn't bother to phone back until after 2.30pm and then wasn't exactly reassuring.  oh well I know there is nothing they could do, but I'm sure they could have spared me a few minutes just to try and put my mind at rest a bit and check I was okay.  Anyway only got to wait a few more hours now and will now if everything is okay.

Honeyblonde - welcome to the thread, ignore my ramblings the ACU is a good place to get treated, I really like Dr S, he saw me through all my stim scans and is very nice and calm and explains things really well.  I'm surprised you saw him for your first consultation as normally you only see the top two Mr R and Mr S, he must be going up in the world.  One slight word of warning they seem to be getting very busy and taking on lots of new staff so you might have a few long waiting times over the next few months.  In answer to your question they just look at the womb not your tubes with the Hycosy, maybe if you asked at the beginning they could include the tubes as well I'm not sure.

Tholeon - great news on getting your treated funded by your healthcarer, hopefully it will be done and dusted soon.

Hello Georgette, Button, tracya, Paw, Pesca, Lou and Jo, its getting to be quite a big group now.  

Hope everyone is well.

Take care

BGirl


----------



## jaymac (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi All

Just checking up on you all.  Sorry I am a bit infrequent, its because of all this waiting around.

Pesca - Very belated I know, but I am so sorry to read your news.  Its sounds like you are picking yourself up and its good that you and your DH can share your emotions.  I know very little about donor issues, I don't think it hurts to explore all possibilities, you are not rushing into anything, its more that you starting to explore and understand how you both feel about it.  

Hi Honeyblonde - I asked if they would check tubes with the hycosy when I had mine a couple of months ago, but they said no.  They did explain, I cant remember the reason why.

Tracy - Congratulations on your BFP

Bgirl - Glad your bleeding has stopped, its no comfort I know but it does seem to be extremely common to bleed during the early stages. Interested in your comment about it getting busy at UCH, haven't been in a couple of months. I wonder if its a summer thing, I read somewhere that IVF was more successful in the spring and summer.  Maybe its because better weather makes us more optimistic.  Anyway thats enough daft irrelevant thoughts.

Anyway hi to everyone, hope you are all well
J
XX


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

hello gorgeous girls

BGirl... sorry to hear about your spotting...these things can be scary especially when we have to go through all this crap to get to first base and get pregnant (something i'm still working on  ).. but i would take comfort from the fact that you have a healthy pregnancy 'sign' in continued MS... my understanding is that cramps are also standard in the first trimester.  I hope you get good news at your scan tomorrow and will be thinking of you  

Tholeon... glad to hear you're getting your lap paid for.  I'd recommend Ertan Saridogan, consultant gynaecologist at UCH and the Portland   to remove the polyp (he did mine)... he's the best in the business .. and you get a goody bag at the Portland!!!  

Honey welcome to the thread... you are in great hands at the UCH... now number one in the UK!! Feel free to ask us any questions you need answered.. we are all here to help and support .... Dr S is fantastic... infact he is now my favourite 

LMG, Button, Anna III, JMo, Georgette, TracyA, Lou, Tilly, Pesca (you ok honey?) and anyone else...love to all 

Well i need to get my   in gear and do a follow up meeting with the UCH and then i'm going to think about staying there (depending on what they say) or moving to either ARGC or the Lister as they pay more attention to the whole immunology theory... but for now i'm taking a small break from TTC while i recharge my batteries....

x


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

... Hi to Roses as well.... Knew i left someone out!

x


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

.. AND JAYMAC!!!


----------



## honeyblonde (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Thanks so much for your replies, Im feeling more and more ready to go so now Im just   that the AMH/FSH comes back OK and the hycosy doesn't show a problem on Wednesday, then I can go ahead with this cycle...

BarnetGirl - congratulations on your BFP! I'm sure everything is cool, but of course understand you're worried, hope you have your mind put at ease tomorrow (if Im right on the timing)

Jaymac, Paw & Littlemissgiggles (love your name!) thanks again for your replies, its nice to meet such lovely ladies on here


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Good morning lovely ladies,


apologies for my silence - I am ok, just, you know, standing back a bit and waiting for the follow-up cons ! But I keep reading you and GOD, SO MUCH HAS HAPPENED!!

Tracya - FAB NEWS for your and DH!!!! I am so delighted - your sucess gives me and others hope for the future!!!! Hope it all goes well in the 2WW period and you manage to wait calmly for the test!

Bgirl - sorry to hear about your cramps and spotting! Clearly, ACU can be a bit, ahem, not very tactful - little do they know what feelings certain tricky situation arouse in us ... I hope you feel a bit better today. Is the scan today?? Lots of   that it will all be ok!!!

Honeyblonde - welcome to the thread - Dr. Saab is really lovely - in fact the most caring of them all, I recall. I also met Dr. Serhal, who is a bit less caring but extremely professional. Still waiting to meet Ranier whom a lot of ladies like ... 

Jaymac - thanks for your lovely thoughts. Yes, it is important to be as informed as possible to see what next step is. We'll do that. I must remember to call ACU for a follow-up cons. They haven't bothered to call and I've been a little apathetic!!!

Paw - good morning - thanks for your personal email - i replied to it 

Hello to Button, tholeon, Littlemissgiggles, Georgette and Roses - I hope you are all well!!!

XXX Pesca


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Morning Ladies

Just a quickie from me to wish BGirl good luck for her scan this morning.  Hope all goes OK.

Will post again later, feeling rough as a badgers a**e at the moment!!

Button xxx


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

B-Girl - good luck for the scan today - I know just how stressful these things are...you may remember I went through it all myself - had on and off spotting for over a week with cramps and was sure it was a sign of the worst but as far as I know, I am 11 wks pregnant today and had 10 wk scan last week with a nice view of the little wrigglers! Thinking of you loads though. 

Pesca - hope you are doing ok, good luck for your follow appointment

Button- hi, how are you doing?

newbies and everyone else - hello!!


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

B-Girl - Just wanted to wish you luck for your scan!!!

Button - I love that expression....you 've made me chuckle although that does not help how you are feeling!!

Hi to eveyone else, more personals later!!

LMG
xxx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

OMG !!!!!!

Well I almost didn't go as I managed to get myself that worked up, but its good news 

It's TWINS.  She really scared us at one point as one of the embryos actually split and it would have been triplets but one did not survive.

Can't describe how I am feeling but very very relieved.

Thank you for all your wishes, will write more personnel's when I have come down off my cloud.

Take care

BGirl


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah BGirl, I told you you might get a surprise today.  God it would have been a surprise if there had been 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Button  xxx


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

blimey... everyone's having twins at the uch!!

glad it went okay....such a relief that everything is progressing as normal...

x


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

Barnet girl - congratulations!!! I am so glad that it is all progressing well. I want some of your luck!!
Things going okay here - no nausea from the primolut which is great - I was sick as a dog on progesterone before my op

PLEASE can I second Mr Saridogan - did my second op - I think the man is an angel come from on high to save me. We were on the NHS at UCL and it was still good - he operated till 8pm  in the evening to fit me in so that I did not have to be cancelled. LOVELY LOVELY MAN!!!   

Off to Ireland today - so will read the millions of posts that will be written when I get back!
Take care all 

Lets hope there is a LITTLE sun in Ireland, but Ia m not hopeful

Georgette


----------



## honeyblonde (Aug 9, 2007)

Huge Congrats BGirl   
What fab news!


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

B-Girl - Wow....massive congratulations!!!    you must be ecstatic!  I remember you were disappointed that it was not twins!!!  Someone was definitely looking down on you!  Gosh, imagine if it was triplets!!  You enjoy being on cloud 9, you so deserve it!!


----------



## honeyblonde (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi again girls,

Im thinking of having accupuncture with this next tx and the UCH have recommended Nick Dalton Brewer. 

Have any of you had success with him or is there someone else you'd recommend?

Honey xxx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Honeyb

I was Nick's first ever patient on the trial he did at ACU last year.  He is absolutely lovely...i would highly recommend him.  Is he now doing the acupuncture from the clinic?  If so, i would def go with him, as it falls nicely into the time for ET (you don't have to move very far and he is there when you come out...very relaxing to have the acupuncture done there and then).  

I also used to see a lady call Christina at the London Acupuncture Clinic on Harley St.  They are really good too, and were about half the price of Zita West.  If you google them, you will find their contact details.

Unfortunately, i had a BFN...but i am firm beliver it helped me...if anything to remain less stressed!!

Good luck
LMG
xxx


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

B-GIRL  - congratulations!! Fabulous news  - spotting is more common in twin pregnancies (so I heard). Very very happy for you xxx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey gang

Gosh this is a busy board!

Many congrats BGirl -wow twins! 

Thanks for the recommendations re the hysteroscopy. I can't believe you get a goody bag at the Portland!! What on earth does it have in it?? Have actually booked in see a lady I've been to before at the New Victoria Hospital which is quite near by neck of the woods, as I know and like her and it, but am obviously sad about missing out on the free pressies!

x


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

.. you get loads of crabtree and evelyn products... so nice!


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Good morning lovely ladies,


Bgirl - CONGRATULATIONS!!! THat's fab news !!! Now, no more disappointment for 1 child ...  Now you must throw out of the window all of your worries ...

I just got a follow-up cons to see Dr Serhal - I really wanted to see Ranieri if only because my Italian DP's English is not really very good so I thought it'd be easier for him to understand and ask everything, but then R. doesn't come back until early Sept and I really really want to know what to do next.

I also heard this morning on the radio of a research project on women with unexplained infertility: apparently these women on the project had more success with natural pregnancy than Clomid and even higher with artificial insemination. Well, I thought, if I go down the sperm donor route, perhaps I should try artificial insemination? What are your thoughts? I am so ignorant of all this ...

How is everyone ? A big hug for a start of the day to Paw, Lou, MSG, Button, Tholeon, Georgette, Honeyblonde and Roses and everyone else ! What happened to Roses?!

XXX Pesca


----------



## tracya (Jul 5, 2008)

b.girl congrats twins that’s fab!!!!! You must be soo happy!

Pesca – good luck on your follow up consultation. Mr S is great I have to say I allot happier when I was under him. When are you seeing him?

Honeyblode – I also was looking at the Acupuncture from all over the place. I had a few conversations with Nick and he seemed very nice. Unfortunately due to all my problems from EC I did not go ahead but I know plenty of women who have tired and found (even if its not worked) it very relaxing … also welcome to the thread

Georgette – hope you have a lovely time in Ireland

Button and Lou – how are you both feeling??

To everyone else hope your all OK sending lots of hugs your way!

I am not feeling too good at the moment. I had quite a build up of symptoms till yesterday where I stopped needed to go to the Loo as much, was not feeling as tired and my boobs did not feel so tender .. now I have it in my head that it all over. God this is worse than the original 2 week wait.!!!!

Sorry to be so low but after such a good start I am really frightened its going to be taken away.

Must sort out my head ….


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Tracya - hi! All I can say to you from my experience is that the fear that this amazing thing is going to be taken away from you is 100% normal and even more common with IVF mummies because so much physical and mental effort has gone into the whole scenario. I don't even know what to say to make you relax because I am still stressed at 11weeks and freaking out for my 12 wk scan which is next Fri that something horrid will be detected. If all goes well after that scan, I'll let you know whether the stressing reduces after 12 weeks! My mum told me something which rings very true to me - that as a mother, from the moment you conceive, for your whole life you stress about your children - the stress ranges from whether you will  have a healthy child, how he/she will get on in school, university, life, find a partner, be healthy etc etc. Basically - mothers will worry from the very moment they find out they are pregnant. Not sure if that helps but it just kind of puts everything into perspective I guess!

I am working from home today and still in dressing gown - not a great start! 

Have a good weekend everyone xxx


----------



## jaymac (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi All

Well I don't know about you all but I am glad its Friday.

Fab news Bgirl on your double whammy

Pesca - I heard the same news this morning, I understood that they were saying the both clomid and IUI were regularly offered to people with unexplained fertility but that the study had found that neither method was anymore effective than trying to get pregnant naturally.  So I dont think it would affect the options you are looking at with donor issues.  

J
XX


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello everyone

Well its sunk in now, still very nervous as still having some bleeding but trying to relax more as there is nothing I can do really to change it.  next scan is 21st August, so not long to wait.

So glad it is Friday, work is a real struggle at the moment and the nausea gets quite bad in the afternoon, what fun on the tube coming home!!

Has anyone got any good plans for the weekend, we are going over to relatives for lunch tomorrow and then were going to go down to Brighton (I just love the sea and go as often as possible) but its meant to be really bad weather tomorrow so might have to rethink.

I was very interested in the news this morning as we are unexplained and they wanted us to try IUI but for some reason I really didn't want to so we went straight to IVF - am very glad stuck to me guns.

Pesca - hope you get to ask all your questions to Mr S, you will just have to play translator for your DP.

Tracy - must echo Lou that it does not get much easier, but I do think you get more use to it and just get on with it.  Sending you lots of    and hope the time goes quickly.

Lou - sounds heaven working from home and still being in your dressing gown, me sound of heaven.  make the most of it if you can do that on a regular basis.

hello to everyone else, hope you all have great weekends

Take care

BGirl


----------



## honeyblonde (Aug 9, 2007)

Morning girls,

Thanks for your replies about acupuncture. Im gonna try and go ahead with Nick (If i can ever get hold of him!) 

BGirl - Hope the bleeding stops - it must be horrid for you, but stay   and look forward to August 21st when you'll see your babies again.

Tracy - It really is non-stop worrying from the minute we board the TTC rollercoaster isn't it?! Congrats on your BFP and I know its easier said than done but try to relax and not think about the symptoms too much. My pregnant niece stayed with me last weekend - (she is 9 weeks) and ALL her symptoms disappeared over night - the boobs, nausea everything. Within a couple of days they were back and all is 100% fine. So try not to worry too much and enjoy this amazing time  
BTW - you mentioned problems at EC do you mind me asking what happened?

Pesca, Paw, Button, LMG and everyone else hello! And hope everyone has a great weekend

Honey XXX


----------



## tracya (Jul 5, 2008)

afternoon all!

just look at that weather .. and its meant to be summer .. ha fat chance!!

thanks girls for all the words of advise .. feeling a little better today ..   

HB - when I went in for EC they found lots of cysts and started to drain them .... all great but when I woke up I was in so much pain that I did not know where to put myself (having endo for 7 years you think I would be use to pain!) spent a couple of nights in hospitals. From the operation I have had OHS and several infections. The clinic, especially Mr S have been amazing! They just did not stock any much needed morphine!!!! all very dramatic at the time but now its over I can laugh about it .....

Ok well I'm off to enjoy bed shopping ... oh what fun ...

hope everyone has a good weeked

me x


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Evening All
Hope you don't mind me popping in...i'm an ACU old timer and back for 4th t'ment here! 
Ive popped in & out of this thread over the years. I have a wonderful 2yr old daughter thanks to ACU..but now realise after a couple of failed cycles that age-factor (never mind male-factor!) is really starting to 'kick in' & my egg quality is going down the pan (still nearer 39 than 40...but not for long!). I'm back on Primolut & am due to start a short menopur/cetrotide protocol next week, so hopefully will see some of you going through t'ment at the same time...

I have to say, this thread has certainly perked up since I last popped in - think it must correlate to UCHs popularity...& with good reason. So many successes... some of you guys are testament to that!! Its keeping my hopes up after a poor crop of eggs last time didnt amount to much. Babydust & +ve vibes to all, Libby


----------



## Twang (Jul 5, 2008)

Good Evening lovely people....

I would like to say congratulations to all who have   and wow at TWINS...ACU must be having a TWINS PANDEMIC!!!

Pesca...you are an inspiration to me...brave and so positive...My   and   to you for being so brave for us all!!!

I do apologise for not posting for sooooooooo long!!! I have had to face certain personal demons and challenges and I have come to realise that the support network we offer eachother here is imperative for my survival!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am booked in for EC on Monday at 13H00 at ACU.  
I've apparently got possible 10 eggs for retrieval but only 6 at the right size!  I inject myself tonight at Midnight and am very nervous!  Your posts for EC tips and advice have been noted and I have IPOD to the ready slippers to the side and Pesca your tip for making Ruth laugh       

As I am now on leave from work for 3 weeks - you will all be getting really sick of me posting     

My prayers and thoughts are with you all!!!
Twang xxx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Good morning all

Why is it my body refuses to sleep past 7am, can't even blame the babies its been like this for at 6 months now, don't think DH is too impressed as its not like I lie there quietly.  Oh well he has kicked me out of bed so I though I would come and post on here.

It is getting a busy thread now, good luck Twang and Libby on your cycles, will be sending lots of    vibes your way.

Twang - don't worry about gaps in your posting we all understand people need different levels of support at different times and we all go quiet at certain times.

Libby - its good to hear from people who have been successful and thing so much of the clinic they are back for another go.

Tracey - glad you are feeling a bit better, Even though I am still worried I think it does really get better after the first scan, you can start to believe in it more.  You have probably already said but when is your scan?  can't be long now.

Honey blonde - hope you get the acupuncture sorted out,  I put my name down for the trial they are doing at the ACU but came out a control so never actually got any.  Its something I've always wondered about but never actually done.  I think as looks as it helps you to relax thats what is important.

Hi everyone else, hope you are having a good weekend, decided not to go to Brighton yesterday as abit too wet and no plans as yet for today will have to wait and see.

Love to all

BGirl


----------



## honeyblonde (Aug 9, 2007)

Morning all,

Bgirl, poor you waking up so early! Its horrid when you just wanna have a lie in. Hope you get to have a sofa snooze at some point today if you don't head off to Brighton - wasn't the weather rubbish yesterday?!

Twang - Goodluck for EC on Monday, hope they get lots of quality eggies!

Libby - Stay   and goodluck with starting the Short Protocol next week (at least no nasty DR side effects to contend with!)

Tracy - wow your EC sounds like a drama - you poor thing being in so much pain. Am relieved to hear the clinic handled it all so well though and of course you got your BFP at the end of it too   

Wishing you all a lovely Sunday. Catch you soon.

Honey XXX


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello Ladies

How are you all?  Thank god the weather is a bit better today than yesterday, still not very summer like though.  DH went to the Cricket yesterday and they only got to see about 1.5 hours so that was a bit disappointing for him.  He managed to get very drunk though...

Honeyblonde - Hi!  Have you started your cycle yet?  I can't remember.  been a way for a few days and there is too much to remember.  Good Luck with the acupuncture.  I have been having it for about 18 months with a guy who is local to me.  He has been great and has been like a bit of a counsellor to me as well!  He came to my house before and after ET too.  I found it very relaxing.  Whether or not it helped in my BFP I guess I'll never know!

BGirl - Hope the bleeding stops soon.  I had a bit yesterday and it seems to be a bit more brown today.  I know it is very common but it doesn't really stop you from worrying does it!?

Twang - Good Luck with EC tomorrow.  Fingers crossed for you joining the Twins pandeminc as well!!!  All a bit crazy at the moment.

Libby - Welcome Back!  Hope your latest round of treatment is a success and good luck with the stimming.

A BIG     to everyone else.  Hope you are having a nice day.

As I mentioned above, I had a bit of bleeding yesterday and still a little bit today.  It was enough to freak me out so I called the emergency number this morning and the lovely Dr Saab told me to come in to put my mind at rest.  All was fine and the beanies were the perfect size for their dates, 9w4d.  One of them even did a wriggle!!  So I have no need to go in on Tuesday for my scan now.  I said goodbye to the ACU this morning and it does feel quite weird!

Love to all.

Button xxx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

Hello all,

Button: Glad all well with your scan. Particularly interested in your story cos your AMH is similar to mine, I think.

Twang: Good luck for Ec. Is it your first time? I got very nervous doing the trigger injection when I tried last year at Barts as well - managed to open the vial wrong and cut my hand, cried, but got there in the end!

BGirl: How's the spotting? 

Libby: Hello! Glad to hear the clinic helped you get your lovely little girl not so long ago.

Have been away at my cousin's wedding this w/e. Good fun, though I got a bit cross with my DH for drinking too much. He's always been in the normal range (well - regarding his count anyway..!) but I wouldn't want it to affect anything. Hard not to overdo things at weddings sometimes though...

all the best to everyone.

x


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Ladies, just a quick one before I log off for the night
Twang - really good luck with your EC tomorrow - hope you get some cracking eggs!

Had a quiet one this weekend ...difficult not to with the dismal weather! Still managed to get out & about - went for a lovely bike ride with DH & daughter around Richmond Park. Amazingly we had sun on our backs all the way. Just got a new bike with the intention of commuting to work after I've dropped B. off at nursery...hmmm sounds great but I managed to chicken out every day last week with one weather related excuse or another! 

Sad news from a good friend last night who lost her baby at 18 wks (congenital heart problems). Makes you realise that even with the many hurdles to achieve a pregnancy you're still not out of the woods. 

Thanks for the welcome, will get a bit more on top of who's who this week!
Libby

Well sweet dreams


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello all

Ireland was fantastic. Hope you all managed to relax too. I did worry about DH drinking - thinking of all those precious swimmers - but I have put him on vitamins, so hopefully they will cancel each other out and all will be healthy and happy in there!

Bleeding in early pregnancy must be terrifying - we have put somuch into getting the babes and then you get bleeding! Bah!  I hope you all have good healthy next scans. 

I start sniffing tomorrow. hope it goes well!

And Twang _ I really really hope your EC went well Fingers crossed

Georgette
xx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Evening all

Twang - hope the EC went well,   for good news tomorrow.

Georgette - we are off for a long weekend in ireland at the beginning of September, looking forward to it (except the part where the in-laws are there as well).  Good luck with the cycle.

I've figured out that I only seem to have a bleed in the morning and then it clears up, seems to be stable so fairly happy at the moment.

Hope everyone is doing okay

Take care

BGirl


----------



## honeyblonde (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi guys,

Button - Great news you saw the beanies wriggle! I've ony met Dr.Saab once so far but I liked him and like him even more now you said he got you in for a scan on a Sunday! Im about to start Tx, so going for my dummy ET & hycosy on Wednesday, as long as all is OK I'll be starting DR in a week or so...

Tholeon - hello - my DH loves a beer or 3 and I worry about the state of his swimmers, we actually had ICSI last 2 cycles but since then he's stopped smoking and improved diet and fitness so we're hoping this time it'll be IVF (the last sperm test was looking good so fingers crossed) Have you started Tx already?

Twang - hope your EC has gone really well and you've got lots of wonderful eggies

Georgette - hi, Im a couple of weeks behind you (with a bit of luck), best of luck with the sniffing tomorrow!

BGirl - good to hear the bleeding is ok, you got the right attitude there - staying happy and ++++

Hi to Libby, LMG, Tracy and everyone too, I'll pop back on Wednesday after my bits at the clinic, hopefully with good news about starting tx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Gosh so much happening on here over a weekend!

Twang - hope EC went well today and that your beanies start jelling together nicely.  Keep us posted on their progress.

Button - Cannot believe you are now discharged from ACU.  It must have been great to see the beanies though!!!

HoneyB - Good luck with the dummy ET & hycosy on WEds.

Bgirl - i hope you are managing to get some more sleep.  Glad the bleeding is in some kind of pattern that must be reassuring.

Georgette - Did you have a good break, good luck with the sniffing.

LibbyG - welcome....i am sorry to hear about your friend that must have been devastating.  When do you start tx?

Tholeon - Weddings are terrible for overindulging!!  Did you have a good time?  I've got 2 weddings to go to in the first 2 wks of Sept, i am really looking forward to them.

Tracaya - When is your test date?  I am keeping everything crossed for you!

Tilly, Pesca, lou, jaymac, paw, mummyP and everyone else, how are you all

I had a busy weekend.  Had lunch with a couple of old school friends, one is 5 months pregnant and the other has an 8 month old.  As you can imagine it was all baby talk (i felt quite talked out by the end of it and a bit melancholy to say the least).  Then Sun was my nephew's 1st bday party...which was great...but all in all it has really brought my infertility to the front of my mind!  I can't help but do the why me every now and then....is that wrong

I hope you all have a good week.

LMG
xxx


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Evening all
Twang - how did it go? Good crop of eggs? Here hoping for great fertilisation rates...

Georgette - think I must have 'arrived' when you were on hols - my theory on this one is that they centrofuge all the good sperm to the top of the pack anyway & then pick the good ones out with ivf/icsi...so a few drinks wont do any harm. Youve got to have some pleasures in life, haven't you?!

Honeyblond - hope all goes well this Wed - you're in good hands & thats a start..

LMG - think its perfectly normal to feel as you do with your friends' babies.. Its not that you resent your friends for what they have, you're really chuffed for them - its just that you yearn to hold your own baby

BG - dont think you ever relax until you're after the 20 wk scan mark & even then...you just have to take really good care of yourself & try not to obsess (easier said than done, i know!). 

Tholeon - think youre about to start DR-ing (still getting my head round where everyone is in their cycle! Apologies if not) so happy sniffing. I have many happy memories of sneaking off to the work toilets to sniff at 11am... i'm convinced my colleagues think i'm a coke-head!! At least thats one thing I can forget about on SP.

Hi to anyone ive missed

Ive a dilemma at work...not sure if anyone can advise. I have previously told my former boss re. my t'ment & needing to take time off:  she had 2 kids of her own & I thought she was discreet & wouldn't broadcast my 'news'. I now work for a very ambitious lady who's a good few years younger than me (not that thats an issue in itself , its just she's not ready for kids yet) & she really isn't very discreet (ie. shes already told me about another colleague who had confided in her that she would need to have ivf! I half think she may suspect & she might have been trying to judge my reaction....paranoid, moi??!!). I'm in 2 minds as to whether to tell her about my impending t'ment. I 'blagged' my way through my last t'ment in April - lots of Drs appointments, nanny sickdays & the like - but i'm sure the deception & being late in on the scan mornings is'nt helping my overall stress levels (& who nows successs rates?). I know i'd feel more relaxed if I told her & think she'd be generally supportive. I just dont really trust her not to blab. Particularly since I'm already the token mum in the department (I work in marketing). What do you think I should do??

Anyway that tonights conundrum for you ladies!

Take care, Libby


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Good wet morning everyone,
Why is it on a wet morning the bus never turns up on time??  At least I didn't get clobbered my any brollies today like the last time it really rained.

lMG - oh you are so normal with your feeling, I've got too good friends who just seem to pop kids out whenever they want and I get so envious and god forbid they moan about them in front of me, but try and keep the faith it will be your turn one of these days and just look forward to being able to show off your mothering skills, because we are all going to be excellent mothers who never moan.  .Try and look at the positives, just think at your upcoming weddings you will be free to do what you want when you want without having to worry about children.  Hope you have a good time.

Libby - its hard to decide what to do, I decided not to tell my boss, she is the only senior manager not to have children and is a stickler for rules, so without meaning to I could imagine she would make my life hell.  I'm lucky I had enough holiday to cover EC and ET and then just came in late the days of scans, work is quite flexible over hours, but I do hate lying to people especially as I got so sick afterwards and was off sick for 2 weeks, and am still feeling quite bad.  Is there another manager you could speak to and get their advice?  If you decide not to tell just make up a womens problem that needs to be taken care off and you need to visit the doctor on a regular basis.  Good luck whatever you decide.

Honey Blonde - good luck for your tests on Wednesday, they can be a bit uncomfortable but over so quickly its soon forgotten.  Hope your OST results are good and you can start straight away.

Button - ohhhh that must be so scary being discharged.  have you seen a midwife yet?  I found out the other day you don't see a midwife here until after your 12 week scan - yet another example of Barnets lack of interest in gynae care.  Would quite like to speak to one sooner but I have no choice and I have a feeling instead of the local midwife I will be forced to see the one at the hospital which will be a royal pain in the   .

Hello to every one else, talk soon

BGirl


----------



## Twang (Jul 5, 2008)

Good Morning All    

Thank you all for your    !

My experience yesterday at the clinic was really great!!!  From the nurses to the doctors everyone was fantastic!!!

We managed to collect three eggs and waiting to make the call today at 2pm!!!!  Do they take your call straight away or do they call you back?!?!?!

I feel ok today - the only feeling of slight discomfort is my tum tum feels like i have been in a boxing match!!

Oh and those lovely pessaries hmmmmmm how great to be able to get into using those!!!!!!!!  

My    and          for us all

Twang xxx


----------



## Twang (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey Guys...

   

Just got a call - the other two are no good -  one is ok but not yet done anything - they will keep it till tomorrow to see if it divides.

  

   for us all

Twang


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh Twang - I am so sorry sending lots and lots of     to your little fighter, hopefully will start to divide and be able to be put back in the next few days.

Please don't feel like its all a waste, you never know there are people on here that have gone on to have a child from just one fertilised egg, and even if the worst happens its all a learning curve they can improve on your next go.

I will    you get good news tomorrow, try and relax and spoil yourself.

Will be thinking of you.

Lots of love and   

BGirl


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hey all

So sorry twang - as BGirl says, one is all that is needed. Keep us posted.

Libby - managing ivf and work is complicated, isn't it. I told my boss - he is an older man, so I felt a bit embarrassed, because it is all kind of personal, but we have been working together for years, and are fond of each other, so I couldn't lie. He is ok about the appointments for scans etc though I'll probably take leave for ET and a couple of days rest after. I think everyone's situation is different - perhaps you could tell your boss and emphasise that you would really like it if she kept it confidential? I did that too - I really don't want everyone in the office knowing.

Re where I am - having 'failed' the hycosy I need to have a hysteroscopy for a possible polyp before anything else, so the sniffing etc is all a joy to come!

x


----------



## tracya (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Guys

Twag - Don't worry ! The clinic has said to wait and see what happens so you need to think as positive as possible. Make sure you put your feet up and watch some good old movies and ensure your DH looks after you. You have had a big procedure so you must get your self ready for ET if it happens. Have you gone through this before?

Barnet Girl - god its a worry eh? I honestly think after the 2ww its worse! hope the bleeding sorts out  very soon.

HoneyB - Good luck with your ET and hycosy. enjoy the full bladder and pray the scanning in the clinic is not late xxxx

Button - I can't believe you are discharge!!! you must be pleased when are you seeing the midwife.

LMG - Don't worry about feeling bad... when my sister in law (who is now 34 weeks gone) came back from New Zealand I was in tears every day!! sending huggsssss

Georgette - i was worrying about DH sperm count every day! I found out that cranberry juice helps the little ones increase and it really did help us. So get a couple of gallons down him!

Everyone else hope your all OK

i am feeling rather crap .. its like  a bus has hit me! started to worry again yesterday as I got allot of sorry TMI - clear CM through. .. I looked on line and got half scared .. girls do you know if this is normal? did you get it? 

I have my 7 week scan next tuesday .. god I wish it was today! 

Anyways sending love me x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Twang - Really sorry to read your news.  As BGirl has said try to hold on to the fact that you have one still in the running and fingers crossed tomorrow will bring good news for you. xx

Libby - Hope that you are able to make the right choice for you with regards to telling your boss.  I was very lucky that my boss has been hugely supportive the whole way through my IF journey.  She also went through IVF herself so knows how hard it is.  I had no choice but to tell really as I have an office job and don't work flexi so there would have been no way I could have come and gone as much as I have done over the last 18 months without her knowing.

BGirl - Hope you start to feel better soon.  I seem to have good and bad days.  Yesterday was grim but today I seem to feel better.  I only went to my GP on Friday as I had been away for two weeks.  He has referred me to my 1st choice hospital but has said they may not take me as they are only taking people from the immediate area, even though this hospital is the closest to us.  Rubbish!!  Haven't seen a midwife yet for the same reason, not even sure I am going to get a 12 week scan so may have to pay to go private.  Grrr!

LMG - Your feelings are completely understandable.  I'm sure that we have all been through them.  I have 3 very close friends who were all my bridesmaids when I got married.  3 of us are now pregnant but she has been ttc for 4 years and has had 3 goes at IVF.  I feel so awful for her every time I think of her and I know that she is finding it hugely difficult.  I hope that it will be your turn very soon. xx

Honeyblonde - Good Luck with all your upcoming tests.  Fingers crossed that everything will be fine and you will sniffing away in the toilets and jacking up before you know it!

Georgette - Glad you had a lovely time in Ireland.  I had trouble keeping my DH off the booze before tx too.  Generally he was OK but in the few weeks before he did have a couple of big benders and it didn't seem to do him any harm!

Tholeon- - Same goes to you with regards to drinking too much. When are you starting?

Lou - Hope you are doing OK.  Have you got your 12 week scan coming up?

Pesca - Still thinking about you Honey.  Hope that you are doing OK.

Tracya - Not sure about the CM although I know that it does change in pregnancy.  I can't really tell as I am normally wiping away the remnants of cyclogest.  Sorry TMI!  Hope you start to feel better soon.

Hello to everyone I've missed.  Hope you are all OK.

Not much to report from me.  Had my last Fragmin injection last night so I am now needle free!!  Hooray!

Button xxx


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

sorry for not being online for a few days. I wanted to check up on you all - really quick one as you will read below am not too well today...

Twang - thinking of you and really hope your precious embie makes it through the night. xx

Libby  - I had exactly the same dilemma but decided to hold off- now being almost 12 weeks i've been told by my good friend at work that everyone has guessed (i only told her and she is the only one I can trust) because I am so big (that's twins for you - I look 5 months already!) I am sure you will do what is right but don't feel compelled to tell and like the others say- maybe make out its a women's issue you are getting sorted out - that way you aren't lying and it could be a million and one things. 

LMG  - to be frank with you I was so envious of some of my friends when they got pregnant- even my really good friends and sometimes I cried when I found out they were pregnant (in private) and it killed me to keep up the pretense the whole time with them. Your feelings are very normal and its not as if we don't want them to be happy, of course we do. It's just a natural reaction to our strong biological urge to reproduce and the feelings are not logical. 

Button - how are doing? Cant believe you've been released into the big wide world. xx

B-Girl - my bleeding was also in morning - glad you are feeling calmer about it. I had dark brown spotting just two days ago and freaked out again but it stopped. So frightening this whole thing. Hope you are keeping well. As for Barnet  - that's my nearest hospital as well but I chose UCH instead - I think all NHS hospitals for ante natal care are much of a muchness. I am going private for my 12 wk scan on Fri (Foetal Medicine Centre, Harley St - meant to be amazing) where I get the nuchal done as well because UCH sent me a scan date for two weeks late and when I called to say I was on hols can we make it earlier or a day later they said the next available appointment was 9 days after that - what a joke!!!! It would have been too late for the nuchal scan at that point. 

Tracya - thinking of you - not sure about the clear CM - mine has been more milky (sorry, tmi) but maybe that was the cyclogest pessaries...took my last of those horrid things yesterday. 

To everyone I missed - so sorry, running out of energy. 

I was at a friends for dinner last night marvelling about how i've not had morning sickness yet and how unusual it was considering i was having twins. Anyway, seeing as I will be 12 weeks on Thurs I figured I may have bypassed the morning sickness. This am was something else....am still in bed after a mornng visit to the GP. Woke up to get to work for a very important and busy day but couldnt get out of bed after 3 attempts - head was spinning, have never been so dizzy in my whole life and was very nauseous. To top it off, I puked up bile (sorry, tmi). DH was not such a DH and kept telling me to sort myself out and get up. He is such a great hubbie but TERRIBLE when I am ill - he has no idea how to handle me. I just kept wishing my mum was around and not in town today. Anyway = went to docs who took blood pressure and urine - the latter was fine but BP was high. Was not admitted to hospital but told to stay at home for two days and to keep in touch with my GP surgery if anything changed. So there you go -my first day sickness experience at almost 12 weeks. Trying not to complain though as always said that it would be the only sickness that I would be "happy" about if you know what i mean. 

Turned into quite a long post after all that xxx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Twang - i am so sorry to hear your news.  I am sending you lots of    that  your super embie starts dividing tomorrow.  Keep your chin up and let DH spoil you.

xxxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello all

Hmm cranberry juice - will force feed my husband!!!  

Twang - keep going today - I wish you all the luck in the world for your little embie    

Libby - I too have work dilemmas and have NO idea what I am going to say to them or how I am going to amange the next few weeks. My baseline scan should be sometime next week - which is the worst week in the world for it to fall on - I am praying it can be tue or fri! I have already had to laps in the the last 6 months with 2 weeks off sick for both - I am dreading the time after ET, they are going to think I am a slacker. But I cannot trust managment - a bigger set of gossips you have never met! 

Lou - sorry about the sickness - I really hope you settle - try and keep some fluids down!!  

Georgette


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies,

I'm sorry I've been quiet for a while, but I've been reading you all and feel close to you despite the silence!!

First of all, Twang - you MUST keep positive and believe that it only takes one egg that divides and you don't know that yet - all you must do is hope for the best and not allow yourself to think negatively!!! Anyway, it's not long till you know so I send    that that little egg will do what it has to do!!! And then before you know it you will be through ET !!!

Lou - so sorry to hear of your sickness! Goodness, it sounds like you got in one morning everything you didn't get before   Joking aside, I hope you feel better this evening and do get some rest and tell DH to cook you some nice things!!! 

Libby - well, I find your situation fairly typical, although your boss does sound the unsympathetic kind ... What to do ? It sounds like she would find it hard to keep things confidential, but I think the advice Bgirl gave you of telling her it's women's medical problems you are dealing with may be the best thing forward. You never know! I have a different problem: I am sure my boss would be ok, it's just that having an academic job means that if I have to teach I have to teach - no one else can do it for me and courses cannot be moved on a regular basis ... It'll be an interesting time once academic term begins in October ...

LMG - what can I say? Everyone is right - we all feel like that, happy and hurt at the same time. I didn't feel it for a while until two days ago  a dear friend whom I had not seen in ages came to visit and told me of his new baby girl - the most unlikely man with the most bizzarre marriage ending up with a baby!!! I was shocked and hurt at the same time ... But happy too!!! 

Button - hurra, needle-free !!! So happy for you ... Sorry, I still have those memories of night needles ... 

Honeyblong - GOOD LUCK with your tests!! These are things one has to go through every now and then but it's good they check everything and make sure you 're all ready to get going with TX!!

And now some news from me:
I had both Dr. Saab and Mr Serhal this evening for my follow-up cons: two for the price of one, what a deal! 
The news is what we suspected: DP's sperm is the problem which did not surprise us given his current history of aggressive prostate cancer. So, we have been told our only option is donor sperm with IUI rather than IVF (because I am a terrible respondent at drugs). Well, what to say? I was eager to know more about donor sperm, so they 've told us everything we need to know , gave us things to read, and now we can mull this over. I honestly think that deep down if we go down that route the baby will be ours: genetic makeup is important but speak to any dr specialized in genetics and they'll tell you how random the inheritance of certain traits is ... I am not trying to convince myself, but convince DP, which is the hard part. What do you Ladies think? I know it's our decision ultimately but I 'd love to hear your views on all this - both positive and negative. The more informed I am of the pros and cons the better our decision will be.
Certainly one question I had was whether the risk of multiple pregnancy was greater with IUI: anyone any thoughts?

Hello to everyone else - Tholeon, Georgette, and Paw!! Paw: hope all is well!!

XXX Pesca


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

I went out for a swim and felt the need to pop back on to the board - I am glad I did. 

Pesca - I am pleased both consultants were there and could answer your queries. I am terribly sorry DP has cancer. You have a lot on your plate - so my prayers are with you. 

We are not at the stage of requiring donnor stuff, but we have chatted about it. DH hates the idea as he would feel he would be "raising another man's baby". and I think it is that mentality that you will have to deal with in your DP. Someone else is bound to come along who is using DS and be of more help. But all I can suggest is "talk, talk and talk again". I think in the end, my DH would come round to using DS if that is truly what would make me happy. I think that that is how your Dp will view it in the end. It will be both your child, and you will both love it. but DP may need some counselling to help him through it all. And you must make him feel that even his slightest worry is your top priority.

I really hope my thoughts help, but feel free to disregard everything I have said!

Good luck to you, my dear, you are doing a great job of picking your way through this all.

Georgette 
xx


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Ladies - thanks so much for your thoughts on 'to tell or not to tell'...you'd have thought i'd be a bit more decisive not exactly being new to this game. Think that's part of the problem - this will be the 3rd ivf I have tried to 'wing' at work in the space of a year. I've not taken a sickday for years & years before this...now I look like the biggest 'sick-note' in the company!!

Twang - I so feel for you. Its so bloody unfair isnt it? You invest so much in this sodding process & sometimes it feels like it just comes back & kicks you in the balls. I'm not sure about your history & whether this is your 1st ivf - but it is all such a massive lottery. I've had successive cycles where I have had x2 Grade 1 blastocysts put back at Day 5, & my most recent cycle where I responded really badly & had 2 poor quality embies put back at Day 2. I didnt get pregnant on either attempt but makes you realise that a) your egg quality can really vary from cycle to cycle & b) fate/luck plays such a huge role in this game - whatever the quality & quantity of the embryos. I am thinking of you & got everything crossed that you make it to ET.

Gosh Pesca...what a hellishly difficult decision. My DH & I have discussed DE (as opposed to sperm) since my egg quality is getting worse. Even though this would still mean that the baby would share my DHs genetic make-up, he was still dead against DEs. He just said the baby wouldn't be part of both of us - & in  his view he'd prefer to look at adoption rather than donor eggs. Having spoken to a couple of female friends with similar fertility issues, about whether they'd take donor  E or S, in general the women all felt more relaxed about 'sharing' genetic make-up. Whether this is because our need & desire to have a child is so strong that it overrides a genuine perspective on this, I dont know. 
I do tend to think that whatever your DP thinks about this is really deep rooted & part of his inner value set...so not sure how I feel about trying to influence that...but then faced with such a bleak choice, wouldnt I too try to persuade?? You bet. Each circumstance is so different & maybe it comes down to how well you think your DP is facing up to his prostate cancer & whether or not by imposing someone else's sperm on things makes him feel more inadequate. I do hope this doesnt offend you - I just know how my DH reacted when it first turned out we had problems due to poor motility. He genuinely wanted me to leave him to seek out someone who could 'give me what I wanted' which really hurt me at the time. But that 'Captain caveman' instinct is very strong... out of interest why did they not suggest a natural round of ivf...surely better success rate than iui??

Must get to bed now, so quick Hello to all you other lovely ladies
Night, night, Libby


----------



## Twang (Jul 5, 2008)

Hiya Ladies

Its didn't divide    

Thats it for this cycle!  I called the clinic and asked for my next consultation with Mr S  and his next appointment is in September -  he will apparently call me later this afternoon to have a chat!

How long can we wait to start our next cycle?!?!
I have so many questions swirlling around in my head!!!

I think I might write them down to ask him!  But all I want to do is start my next cycle of IVF!

Thank you all for your positive words and prayers!

My prayers are with you all            

Twang


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Twang - I am so so sorry - I hope Mr S will give you reassuring words later on. I think you are so brave and its a fantastic step that you are already thinking positively about the next step. I think I'd be like you and not want to wait at all before trying again - they may suggest two months to give your body a break. Love and hugs. xxx

Pesca - Im glad you managed to see both Mr and Dr S - they are wonderful and im pleased they managed to answer all your questions. You are SO brave and in such a difficult situation and I dont really feel qualified to answer your queries as I have no idea how we would react to the idea of DE or DS. I think in my heart of hearts, knowing that our baby would be at least part our genetic make-up, whether his or mine, would make me want to go ahead with it but I have no doubt that people will write to you who have had to really think about this question seriously. Take care of yourself and your loving DP. THinking of you alot and sorry I couldnt offer much wisdom. xxx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry Twang - like Lou says, I hope that Mr S (who I haven't met, but from what everyone says sounds great) helps to give you some answers later.

Pesca: I think that my DH would have serious problems with DS - but everyone's so different. He doesn't want to adopt - & it would be wrong of me to make him - so if IVF doesn't work I think we will have to move to accepting 'child-free' living. Which I have spent time thinking about seriously, and working on ways I might nurture in other ways, & bring other children into our lives. There are real downsides to parenthood as well - but sometimes its an urge which defies all logic, isn't it? Give yourselves time.

xx


----------



## tracya (Jul 5, 2008)

I am so sorry Twang. sending lots and lots of hugs to you.  

I really don't know what to say .. i'm glad Mr. S will be calling you and at least you can get a good idea on how and when you can carry on. Do as you say, write all the questions down before hand so you don't misunderstand. and if you can get someone else to hear the conversation so you get all the information. I find i tend to miss some things because I am upset. Hope it all goes well and you can start as soon as possible if that's what you want. 


Pesca - Again i don't know what to say - I guess you both need some time to think it over independently?? Counselling does sound like a good idea for you both. If the shoe was on my foot I think I would wait to see how he felt, explain how I feel then hope that it would work out. a long holiday maybe to talk over things??

hi everyone else - hope your all OK? 

feeling better today but still half scared! spoke to the clinic last night and it seems to have eased some of my worries.

anyways sending love x


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Good afternoon all

Twang -      Hope you got some answers in your phone call from Mr S and can start planning.

Pesca - Glad you managed to have a good meeting, great you got to see both of them.  In answer to your question we have never discussed the use of DE or DS so I don't know how DH would react to that.  Giving my opinion (for what its worth)  To me having a baby is all about having my DHs baby so using DE I don't think would bother me (although easy to say when not in that position) but I'm not sure about using DS.

I think you have been given good advice that this could take a while for your DP to come round to the idea.  He has got a lot of thinking to do and needs you to be there for him, if he wants to talk about it or you just being there letting him now how much you love him and you will get through this together.  It's not a step anyone takes lightly, I know there are some boards for users of donor eggs or sperm, it might be worth you posting on there for other peoples experience.

Tracey - hang on in there, sending you lots of    

Hello to everyone else

had a strange day today, very excited this morning as second day of no morning spotting but then quite down this afternoon when the spotting started again, oh well only 8 days till next scan.

Told my boss this morning, didn't really want to but still feeling very rough and its affecting my work and she was really worried about me.  She took it really well, better than I thought so maybe it won't be as bad as I have been imagining it.  We have decided not to tell anyone about expecting twins until we have to, we want to keep that all to ourselves.

Tea time now lets see if I manage anything tonight, this morning sickness should be renamed for me and should be early evening sickness.

Take care

BGirl


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Just a very quick one from me as am so tired.

Just wanted to say to Twang that I'm really sorry to hear about your news.  I really hope that your follow up consultant is able to give you some answers.  

Pesca - You really are amazing how you keep so positive through this.  I think your decision to use DS is obviously a very personal one and I know that it isn't for everyone.  I hope that you are DP are able to make some decisions following your meeting. 

Love to everyone else.

Button xxx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Twang - I am so sorry....i am sending you massess of   !!  I was like you after my negative and just wanted to get straight back into a tx (unfortunately for me it was not that simple), but i do understand.  I hope Mr S gives you lots of answers...writing down questions is always good.  I hope he gives you lots of positive feedback!

Pesca - Gosh, you are having to consider so much.  I think everyone on here has given you really sound advice.  It is really difficult to know what to say....it is so personal.  I think my DP would not think about DS...he would probably take it really to heart that he had the defining problem and would never get over that.  However, it is really difficult to say until you are in that position.  The only thing i can reassure  you about is that we will be with you 100% of the way, whatever your next choice is.

Hi to everyone else.  I have been so busy of late at work...so sorry for not too many personals, but i am thinking of you all.  Also, thanks for reassuring me about my baby filled weekend!!

Love to you all,
LMG
xxx


----------



## honeyblonde (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi girls,

Can I just say Twang Im so sorry to read your news. I wish you all the very best for your future tx I really do. I hope you and your DH are looking after each other  

Well, I've had a mare today  
Firstly my dummy ET was a total write off. They couldn't get the catheter up my cervix (even though Ive had 2 ET's at the Lister before and + pg results both times) A lady doctor (don't rem her name) tried first with both catheters and then she brought in Dr.Serhal who also failed. He said it was 'extraordinary' but if I were to be treated by UCH I would have to be knocked out (GA) for any ET.

Not what I wanted to hear while Im laying there for 30 mins with a full bladder/speculum and legs in stirrups  

They didn't even do the hycosy cos I'd been laying there suffering for so long (which Im v.grateful for!)

I was then sent in to Dr.Serhal who is lovely Im sure, but basically doesn't wanna know. 
High FSH (11) tick, AMH 12 (not good apparently??) tick, last EC only 3 eggs tick, 25 day cycles tick, one ovary tick and now failed ET tick. "Its not looking good" he said, followed by "God I hate my job sometimes"  to which I replied, "You think you're having a bad day? You wanna be sitting here with someone telling you its not looking good for you having your own kids"

Anyway, I won't bore you all. But the long and short of it is he doesn't really want to treat me, I could see 'stats' in his eyes and it didn't feel too good.

I left the Lister because I felt it was time to try something new, now Im thinking I had it good there! So I'm gonna take my time to consider the options and see what pans out over the next few days...

Sorry for the rant but I wanted to let you know the score. I'll pop in regularly to see how you're all doing, but Im not sure UCH are for me after today - so I can't really stay on this thread!

Good luck with all pregnancies, treatments and inbetween bits girls and thanks for your support 
Honey X


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello lovely Ladies,

Twang - I am so sorry about your little fertilized egg not dividing - you literally made me cry when I read your news earlier because I went through exactly the same process, and I was SO MUCH hoping you would not have the same experience that I had. I took it so badly, but YOU ARE WONDERFUL: you sound so determined to start another one and your positive outlook is the best possible thing you can have in these circumstances. I admire you for that, but still want send you lots of    because however strong you are you need to be pampered and taken care of in this difficult moment. We must look ahead not backwards - that's what I am trying to do now ... So lots of    for our future tx!!

Georgette, Libby, Lou, Tholeon, Tracya, Bgirld, Button, LMG and honeyblonde THANX SO MUCH for your advice. I think we all agree that this is such a personal decision and that it's hard to give advice if you haven't been through it before, so I'll take the advice and post on the donor sperm thread and see what the Ladies have to say. You think you can't give good advice but you have already ... Thank you!

Honeyblonde - I am so sorry to hear of your bad experience with the dummy ET!! I must say Serhal's reaction is extraordinary and frankly shocking but one wonders about a clinic needing to keep good stats for the rating. At any rate, this is not important; it's more important for you to find the right clinic with which you feel comfortable and it sounds like the Lister may be the place to return! Try to concentrate on having your tx at the right clinic! Well, I wish you lots of    that it will all go well for your next tx!!!

Bgirl - I am sorry to hear your evening sickness doesn't stop ... At work it must be hard but it's nice to know your boss is so supportive and you must also consider that soon enough you'll be able to break the news and plan your maternity leave!!! How exciting, no?

Hello to everyone else - wishing you a lovely evening,
XXX Pesca


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

Twang - I am sorry to hear your news, I really hope you can get on again soon and haea  slightly different protocl htat will work for you.   

Honeyblonde - what  shocker, what a horrid day. I am sorry that UCH is not looking so good for you right now - just take a little time, have  think and see what you fancy next - it is not over till the fat lady sings...

Pesca - you are still in my thoughts, take care

Georgette


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi all

Honeyblonde: I'm sorry you had such a horrid time! I remember coming out nearly in tears after being told about my AMH levels (11 point something, so similar to yours) being bad, and needing a hysteroscopy before treatment as well. It all came as such a shock - so I know a bit about how you must be feeling. I think that the 'I hate my job' reaction is dreadful - it sounds like this guy is usually really nice, from what everyone says - but that is a really thoughtless comment. As you say - you are what's important in that situation, not him or his stats!! Up there with the 'you have baby already??' comment from the doctor when I had my legs in stirrups and she had just told me about the AMH and the failed 'hycosy'.

Pesca: good to see you sounding so positive.

Hi to everyone else. Do you guys ever meet up? You all sound so lovely and it seems funny that I could see you all in the clinic but not know who you are..

xx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

forgot to say - has anyone tried the UCL counselling service? Am thinking of popping along as its included in the price and I have a bit more time at the moment...do you guys have any views on either of them?

x


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Morning all Just a quick one

Honeyblonde - I am so sorry they dared treat you like that, not what you needed.   I hope you manage to find a clinic who is willing to work with you and treats you with the respect you deserve.  Unfortunately I have heard that ACU can be funny about who they will take on but to hear it first hand is horrible. I must admit my opinion of the clinic is beginning to slide a little bit the last few weeks.

Anyway - all the best to you on your search and I hope your dream comes true.

 

Bgirl


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Internet is having a senior moment today so just a quickie for now.

Honeyblonde - I really am sorry to hear of the way you have been treated at the ACU.  I am fortunate to have received mainly positive experiences there but can totally sympathise with what you are saying.  When I was told my AMH wasn't great my legs were in the stirrups with my bits and pieces on full display.  It was never really explained to me the full implications of what this might mean, it was the moment I got my protocal sheet and it said the words 'sub optimal' on it which really freaked me out.  Unfortunately they are a business and as cruel as it most definitely is they don't want to take on patients who may upset their position on the leaderboard.  I think I snuck through myself only becasue my FSH was within the normal range and my antral follicle count was OK.  I know that you have just moved from the Lister but from what I have read they are the ones who are most likely to take on patients that could be a poor responder.  Have you also considered the AGRC?  I wish you lots of luck with whatever you decide and am truly sorry for your experience.  Take care xxxx

Hello everyone else.

Button xxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

Thleon - I had been thinking about the cousnelling too- did not know when to do it in the cycle though. Have you had any thoughts about when? maybe after EC and Before ET??

Georgette


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi,

Hadn't thought about timing really - just whenever I could fit it in/get an appointment I guess. I still haven't started a cycle as need Hysteroscopy first...

x


----------



## tracya (Jul 5, 2008)

Honey.B - sweet I am so sorry you have had such a bad time at ACU.... I find that amazing that they were so negative!!!

Honestly, I am so sorry for you and I hope you can take some time out to comfort your self .... sending lots of hugs xxxxx

Have you looked into any of the Indian clinic's? DH and I have looked into this and have found some (not all) have very good response and success rates. Additional to this the level of care (because you are there solid for 2 months) is amazing with lots of alternative therapies. 

My brothers best mate with his wife were there a year ago and now have healthy twins. It has come back that they felt so relaxed it just worked.... If you are intrested I will try and get the name of the clinic..? If this does not work for us we are going to just up sticks and go over there ... its such a beautiful country as well .. why not .. better 5 star treatment then siting on a bus nearly wetting my pants because of the hycosy!  

I am starting to get mega mega nervous about the scan on Tuesday ... please god let it be ok this time!!! 

sending love to all
xxxx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all

HoneyB - I am so sorry to hear of your experience.  Dr S was also quite negative with me, hence i always see Dr R.  That said, the last time i was at the clinic was last Nov, and it seems that they are getting even busier.  I makes me wonder if they will actually take me on again next year...as my chances are very low too....maybe i should give them a call.


Tracya - I am really interested to hear which clinc your bro went to in India.  It sounds like a good alternative.  Do you know how much they paid all in all?

Hi to everyone else.  At least the sun is shining today!!

LMG
xxx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey all,

Have got hysteroscopy booked for next thursday - not really looking forward to it but glad to be getting on with things.

Got a text just now from a friend whose wedding we went to in November - their son has just been born. 9 months to the day!?! I didn't even know she was pregnant - not the closest friends, obviously, but we go back a long way.. Suddenly feel all jealous and bitter and twisted again. Ho hum - hope you guys don't mind a moan in the hope you understand!

xx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

totally understand the need for a moan, I have two good friends who are pregnant and have sent me all their USS scans via email - that was a joy to open for sure!!  

2months in India sounds lovely - and if you came back pregnant would absolutely be called the holiday of a lifetime!  
Good luck for the hysteroscopy Tholeon

Have a great evening all

Georgette


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Good evening - ahem, good night Ladies,

hope you're all doing other fun things than reading the thread! I've just finished work and am exhausted ...

Tholeon - moaning is something good to do on the thread, I think - we all get these feelings of hurt and happiness for pregnant friends ... It's so normal and we are just human beings!!! 
Speaking of the counselling service, I must be blind but had no idea ACU supplied it 'free of charge': what is it on in particular? Did you ask? I am rather curious now ... Mind you, if we go down the DS route, we have to speak to a counsellor anyway, which in this case is mandatory.

Tracya - GOOD LUCK on Tuesday - will be thinking of you 

Hello to everyone else - are you all well? 
It's been such a gorgeous day out there today and all I've done from 9am to 10pm was working in front of this bloody computer!!! ARgh! I need a proper weekend!

XXXX Pesca


----------



## tashibi (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi All

Wasnt sure which thread to join - but ACU seems like a good idea - as this is where we signed up.  Am waiting for my ET tomorrow morning - funny old thing cannot sleep!  Not helped by what feels like thrush - sorry tmi!  Great to read that everybody else is having similar worries and concerns to myself.  

This is my first attempt at ivf - hubby has no tubes so this is the only way for us.  The whole thing seems a little random

As am about to start my 2ww any suggestions?  Also has anybody else done the 3 days of bed rest post ET?

Never realised how bad TV was at this time of the day 


Good luck to everybody and look forward to chatting


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Good morning all

okay its not funny anymore this inability to sleep in, why is it on a work day I really struggle to get out of bed and then on a weekend I'm wide awake and raring to go by 7am 

anyone got good plans for the weekend?  I've parked myself in front of the Olympics for the morning not sure about later.  Was meant to be going to the Vfestival tomorrow, not really my cup of tea but DH loves that stuff so the tickets were a B'day present.  I've managed to persuade him that I will just spoil his day if I go as well so he is going with friends, what a result now I get the day to myself to laze around.

Tashibi - welcome to the thread, good luck with the ET today, don't worry about the lack of sleep I was the same.  I didn't really do 3 days of bed rest but lazed around on the sofa for 5 days before going back to work.  Sending you lots of     .   I've seen a vote on here about whether to take total bed rest or not and to be honest the results indicate that it doesn't seem to really have any effect, as long as you don't overdo it.

Tholeon - great news you got a date so quickly, hope it all goes smoothly and then its all go for the IVF.  Don't worry about moaning about receiving news like that, especially with no warning.  Some of our closest friends seem to fall pregnant just looking at each other and I know DH finds it hard as the guy goes on about what great swimmers he has and what a great man he is.  The way I look at it is that we just need to put a bit of extra effort it which makes the end result that much better.

Tracey -     for Tuesday, be prepared to be very overwhelmed.  I was sobbing before I even got in there and then couldn't say a word while in there DH had to answer all the Dr's questions.   I'll be   for you, have you considered the possibility of twins - does seem to be a theme on here  .

Pesca - you defiantly work too much, hope you have got some nice plans for today.

I just wanted to check something with people, I know I am very lucky to have got my BFP from my first IVF.  I really enjoy this thread but I do realise it is for people undergoing IVF.  I don't want to upset anyone by continuing to post on here so if people would rather this thread is just for people still trying please speak up, you can send me a PM rather than type on the thread, please don't worry about upsetting me.  This thread is for the support of people going through treatment and what you all need is more important so please do speak up.

Anyway hope you all have good weekends and enjoy any sun we do get  

Lots of love

BGirl


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello B irl - I certainly don't mind you being here - I like to look at you and know it can happen for me too   

Hello Tashibi - really hope ET goes/has gone well - you are in our thoughts.

Tracy - good luck good luck for tuesday!! 

PEsca - you need a break! long hours to work !!!

i watched all the olympics today - fantastic, was soo overexcited and looks like tomorrow will be really good for team GB!!   

Had dreadful pelvic cramps today whilst running - which I hope means AF is close - I want this show on the road and the quicker I get to stimming the better. 
 for no cysts!!


Georgette


----------



## tashibi (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi BGirl - please do stay on the chat   nice to hear the experiences of somebody who has gone through all this and ended up with a BFP    

Gerogette - keeping my fingers crossed for u that there are no cycsts...   seems like the process goes on and on...  but at lesat you have little markers along the way to tick off...

Theolan - we did not use the option of seeing somebody to talk things over... think i'll save that for if something goes wrong.. and then what to do...  not that i'm having any negative thoughts   but being able to read about other peoples experiences is a huge boost

ET went well - we went for 2 embryo's  - only because it increases the chances of a BFP - although they gave us the option of just one....  they seemed to think we had time on our side  (im 34 in Nov so not 100% sure about that )   Everything went well - much easier the second time rather than the practice one they get you to do.. at least i knew what was coming... and as usual the thought of it was much worse than reality...   made up for my early monring on saturday - have pretty much slept since then!    

No plans for the weekend - just lots more rest and then maybe heading off next week for a few days on the south coast - as i dont know about u guys but i have taken a two week holiday in order to be able to do this... cannot imiage work would be that good about it so have not told them.  The oddest 2 week holiday that ive ever had!     


Thinking of all of you


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Ohh, just back from a nice weekend away at friends. Was lovely, but just doesnt feel like summer does it? When will it all end??!! At this rate i will never cycle to work on my new bike...which i'm secretly rather glad about!!

Welcome Tashibi & GOOD LUCK for getting the embies bedded down. You seem very chipper, which is half the battle! I think its good to actually go on holiday & take your mind off things. Its easy to become obsessed by every twinge & ache otherwise, which makes the 2 weeks interminable. 

Barnet Girl...dont be silly - a) its great to have good news to inspire & b) its good to share experiences through some sort of common (if tenuous!) bond - ie the same clinic. 

Honeyblonde - so sorry to hear you're feeling disillusioned. I have to say though, having been at uch for 4 years now - i'm that i'm not sure Dr Serhal is 'stat watching'. I have watched my fertility decrease over time, & find that whilst Dr Serhal is a bit more pessimistic about my chances now hes more than happy to treat...for the moment. But he just wants me to know that the odds arent as good as they were. With me it feels more that he doesnt want to see you go through the process again & again if there's something fundamentally 'broke'. His manner is awfully brusque - but I think he's bloody good at his job. This is now my 4th ICSI with uch, & Mr S has been honest enough to say - lets see how you respond to the drugs this time & then review if its worthwhile proceeding again....I didnt read it as 'stat' watching - but maybe i'm just too naive!! good luck whatever you decide

Tracya - all the best for Tues

Hi to Tholeon, Pesca, georgette, LMG, button & anyone else i've missed
My bed is beckoning ladies so bid you goodnight!

Libby


----------



## tracya (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Guys

hope you all had a good weekend ...

Tashibi - I went away for two weeks and found it allot better than working or staying at home. I think i would of gone mad just going back to my normal routine.

Is this your first try? 

B.Girl - funny enough I did think the same .... as guess as long as people don't mind?

Hey everyone else .. sorry for lack of personals!

well what an awful couple of days ... I was feeling rather smug with not getting any morning sickness than ... wham .. Friday I left work early because I fainted then the whole of the weekend I was feeling sick as a dog.
its like the worst hangover that just won't go away ... it not just in the morning but it through til i go to sleep .. will not moan but OMG I did not sign up for this!

Got my scan tomorrow .. feeling sick about that tooooo!!!! i have just got it in my head that they are going be in my tube ... it stupid I know but I cant get it out  of my head.

well write tomorrow when I find out ..... 

love to all Tracy x


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Good morning all

Just a quick one

Tracey - wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow.  I know what you mean about the MS, its driving me insane.  It is really hard as I really don't want to moan but I'm getting to the end of my teather with it now and getting worried as the weird diet of food I'm managing to eat can't be good for Pea and Nut.  Oh well just to make it worse the last few days the crying hormones have kicked in and I keep having floods of tears (I do not normally cry at all really). Poor DH has no idea what to do with me.  My 9week scan is Thursday so hopefully that will cheer me up.


tashibi - congrats on the ET will be praying they are settling down and making themselves comfy.

Hello to everyone else, better get back to pretending I'm doing some work.

Take care

BGirl


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi

Just a quickie to say v happy to have the success stories on the thread too - good to have positive stories and reminders!

And welcome and lots of positive vibes to Tashibi  

xx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

I know it is selfish - but I cannot do personals today. 

I am hideously depressed and so very weepy. I hate this and don't know how to keep going. I am a very organised girl so all this uncertainty with dates is killing me - our provisional baseline was tomorrow but no AF as yet. So what do I do now? Work is crappy this week so Tuesdya was the best of a very bad bunch. 

I do not know what has come over me - I hate my body - it seems to be letting me down at every opportunity at the moment. 

I feel dry and shrivelled and so very infertile today.

Sorry
Georgette


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh Georgette    

I know exactly what you mean, my AF delayed the whole thing by a couple of days and ruined my carefully planned schedule.  As important as I'm sure work is you just have to be perpared this week to out yourself first, even if it means letting work down a bit than so be it.

You need to be as relaxed and positive as possible, something I used to help me was the IVF companion CD, its like a hypnotherapy cd that talks you through things.  I doubted it at first but was willing to give it a go and it was brilliant, it really helped me even when we had some problems.  I got mine from amazon, it might be worth a go.

Anyway less of the negative talk, you are a great person with a couple of problems that are going to be sorted and at the end of it you will have a bundle of joy.

Sending you lots of   

Take care

BGirl


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey Georgette

Sorry you are having a crap day - I think it goes with the territory sometimes. I know what you mean about hating the disruption to schedules - normally I'm very organised, and don't take any time off sick, so it has been hard to get used to. Now I'm trying to be more 'take things as they come' about stuff, but it's hard. We all know where you are coming from I'm sure!

xx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Georgette - Don't stress yourself out too much, we are all allowed blue days.  However, the more you worry and stres the later AF is likely to come....always the way, never here when we want it and here when we dont!  Chin up hon.  

Tashibi, welcome to the thread.  Wishing you a good 2WW...at least the weather is enticing enough to stay on the sofa!

Bgirl - it is really nice to hear about everyone's successes so don't feel you have to go away!!!

Tracya - Good luck for the scan!!

Hi to everyone else.

LMG
xxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank you all for the nice messages - still getiing cramps and hideous mood swings but no AF - delayed baseline till tommorrow - fingers crossed it  comes tonight.... more AFMS I think!! 

Hope everyone else is hanging in there??

Georgette


----------



## tracya (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Girls 

hope your all well and getting there for what ever part of the cycle you are on ...

Just a quick message to let you know how I got on today with my scan ... we've got two little sacks with heartbeats! I really can not believe it! after convincing myself that it was going to be in a tube I have ended up with two in the right place.

She seemed happy with all my results on the scan so now I feel I can probably relax and start enjoying it ... I start thinking right wait till the next scan to make sure I am OK but then I thought .. god I am always going to be waiting for the next bit to make sure its happening ..... I am never going to enjoy this so ... turning over a new leaf of just living in the moment ..

thank you everyone for all your support! speak soon love to all me x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

tracya - great news -more twins.  ACU must be getting concerned with their lack of singletons!!!  Do they get a telling off for too many twins

Sorry I have been absent for a while.  So tired all of the time.  Am thinking of you all though and am wishing you all well wherever you are with things.

Button xxxx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Evening

Tracya - congratulations on your twins, defiantly a pattern here  ,  good attitude to start enjoying it, I'm desperately trying to but feeling pretty rough most of the time so quite hard.

Yeah get to work from home for the next 3 days due to the tube strike, hoping the extra sleep will help get me feeling better again and then the bank holiday weekend.  Got my 9 week scan on Thursday and then I suppose I will be discharged from the ACU as well.  Very scary.

Hello to everyone else

take care

BGirl


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

Tracy - well done!!! that is amazing - hope you and barnet girl can enjoy it all now!!

Got my AF wooohooo- first time in 14 months that I wanted it! So off for my baseline - wish me luck...

Georgette


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all

Tracaya - Woo hoo ...Twins!!! You must be over the moon!

Georgette - good luck for the scan today.  Fingers crossed all will be fine for you to start!!

Hi to everyone else, There have been so many twins on here recently..let alone pregnancies!!  I am hoping this thread is lucky!!

LMGxxx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

Hello all,

Congrats on Twins Tracya! 

There do seem to be a lot on this board....is it a coincidence??

Good luck with scan Georgette - how did it go?

I've been wrangling with my health insurers for the last couple of days about my hysteroscopy on Friday - they have finally confirmed that they will definitely pay, but it's been a drawn out saga... Good thing my work's kind of quiet at the mo! Only worry is i'm begining to believe my own arguments with them so am now worried that docs will find something dodgy in my 'suspected polyp'. Plus am really not looking forward to general anaesthetic etc. Oh well. 

I have my tablets for downregging to begin next week. Did anyone else use the tablets? Am I right in thinking its a kind of downregging-lite for those of us who might be poor responders??

x


----------



## tracya (Jul 5, 2008)

HI 

tholeon - I think the down reg is for everyone. Its meant to be used as a way of the clinic being able to control your system for the stims. I have to say I did not like the effects of any of the down reg and found the sniffing not at all nice but others have found it all OK .... you will just have to see. 

Don't worry yet about being a poor responder or you will get your knickers in a flap way too early. I was a poor responder but becuase you see the clinic every other day when you are stimms it helps your nerves. Have you got any hypno cd's ... I found one that (to be honest) made my DH and I burst into giggles but it seemed to have a good effect and others swear by them. 

You will be fine hon, just take each step at a time and think  

- I am at home today beacuse of the sickness, dizzyness and tiredness ... god I hope it gets better!

sending love to all 
Tracy


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

Tholeon - down reg is progesterone for all to control when period comes. so you should be okay.

Tracy hope you are well?
Barnet - girl enjoy the long weekend!

My scan went badly - I have a haemorrhagic corpus luteum on left - so downregging did not work and I ovlated etc. Mr S came to see me and DH and was wonderful - so reassuring and positive and just down righ twonderful that I have developed the most amazing hero worship crush thing on him. The out come is that I am delayed by a month whilst they fill me full of progesterone and re scan me on sep 5th just prior to starting to sniff again. 
SO please wish me luck in my quest for twins!!!

Good luck to everyone else - Tashibi, libby etc etc let us know how you are doing

Georgette


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hello

sorry about that Georgette - i know how upsetting these set backs can be.

I think the point about downregging is that i'm on tablets, not sniffing, so i was trying to work out why this was. No worries - I'm sure they are doing their best for me!

x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Georgette,

Sorry to see that your scan didn't go too well.  Just to let you know that I had a haemorrhagic cyst when I went for my forst scan after primolut and sniffing.  I was delayed by a month but was good to go the next time.  Fingers crossed it's the same for you.

Hello to everyone else.

Button xxx


----------



## tashibi (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi all

Traceya - brilliant news....  hope you are feeling ok today

Georgette - sorry about the delay - seems there is nothing worse than waiting - fingers crossed it all goes well next time    The timing thing threw me as well - i'm afraid am a bit of a planner - so this has been a nightmare so far    i'm sure i'll look back on this and laugh...  my husband works away alot so we had the added pressure of him being away for various weeks/months as well

Bgirl  good luck for the scan today - hope everything went well

feel fine except for the most horrific bloated tummy...  been told to eat dried fruit by the nurses at acu!  cannot wear any of my normal clothes at the moment.. which is fine except work starts again on tuesday!  (i wouldnt mind obviously if it was a bfp hahahha)  Did anybody else have this as a result of the pessaries? (which i think i now hate even more than the sniffing which seemed to taste worse and worse everytime i used it    )

One amusing story from today - getting my toe nails done and the ACU nurse calls to talk about my bloated tummy and i had to explain to them all the details of my tummy and toilet habits  urghhhhhh  whislt the therapist was clearly thinking omg what on earth is wrong with this woman? - afterwards she told me she thought i was actually 4 months gone already because of the way i was walking - charming!      

hope everybody has a nice evening  

xxx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Good evening all

well the second scan went well and we have officially been discharged from the ACU (very scary).  had a moment of panic when she couldn't find the second one (Nut) he was hiding behind Pea so pictures were not that clear but we saw heartbeat so very happy.  DH even got to see Pea wiggle for the camera  .

Georgette - sorry about the bad scan but at you were happy with your treatment and you sound quite positive still.  Seems like ages a month but it will quickly go and gives you more time to get yourself prepared.    for September.

Tashibi - its so embarrassing trying to discreetly tell the nurse your problems when in company, so far managed to find an empty corner.  Poor therapist must have been so confused but I bet she have heard some weird things in her time.  I became very bloated during stimming and the cyclogest does very strange things to me.  To get round the clothes thing in my optimism of getting pregnant naturally for about the last 18 months I had started buying more baggy tops (and they were in fashion) so I was able to hide it (well no-one said anything).  You could always treat yourself to some new tops this weekend, great excuse i think.

Are you a Virgo by any chance, you remind me so much of me.  It drove me mad that I couldn't plan things and I would spend ages keep changing everything when things changed.  It's just in our nature I'm afraid, my hubby was also away a lot, working on a project that was due to end in May but is still on-going, the whole reason we waited till June for treatment was so he would be around and in the end I hardly saw him during the stimming stages (yes we did have words poor thing).  I'm sure your DH will be there when it counts and will always just be at the end of the phone for you, and you have us to keep you company.

Hi Button, hope everything is going well.

Tholeon - hope DR is going well and you can move on soon.

Tracya - hope you are feeling a bit better, I would love to tell you it gets better, and I'm sure it does for some but I was really rough between 6 and 9 weeks, hoping it settles down soon but it will be worth it ( I repeat this to myself a lot).  I think its a case of trial and error to find things that help. My main solution seems to be to cry  which can be a tad embarrassing at work, on the bus, on the tube, in bed  .

Hello to everyone else, hope everyone has plans for the bank holiday and gets to do something nice

take care
Bgirl


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

BGirl - Glad the scan went well yesterday and you got to see Pea and Nut.  Big bad real world for you too now then??

I have been having some pressure on what I am assuming is my cervix over the last couple of weeks so am going to see my GP on Tuesday.  Sure it is nothing as am growing but think it's a good idea to get it checked out.  Still don't have any news from my hospital and haven't heard from a midwife yet.  Have decided to have the Nuchal Scan done privately.  We have ummed and ahhed about it and I want it more than DH.  Would probably just worry even more if I wasn't armed with info.

Have a nice long weekened everyone.

Button xx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Morning

Button - I though my hospital was bad but if yours still hasn't replied and you must nearly be 12 weeks by now.  I've got my hospital scan on 10th September and they do the Nuchal as part of that, can't decide at the moment whether to have it or not.  Think we both lean towards not having it as I don't want the CV or Amnio and would just worry is the risks came back high where as I can just forget about it if I don't know.

Hope you hear from them soon

BGirl


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

Button - you have suddenly become my shinning light in a very dreary world - if you can have a cyst and get twins the next month then that is amazing. If it can happen for you it can happen for me!! thank heavens!!

Barnet - glad you saw both - it must be so very preciosu to see them both!

Tashibi - there is just no privacy left is there? just wait until you are pushing out a child!! Then there is NO privacy left 

Tholeon - is it just progetserone you are on? are they planning to start you sniffing at day 21? or is it completely different?

HAve a great weekend all

Keep all the little babies warm!

Georgette


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

congrats on scan barnet girl - that must be a big relief and excitment but also a bit scary being discharged.

Hysto went well yesterday but they did a D & C which I suspect might delay things for another month. Ho hum. Off to Scotland now for a week away from gynie doctors - yay!!

Yep  - just tablets for me, no sniffing. I guess cos of my AMH results.

xx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi ladies,

It has all gone very quiet on here.  I think i might be missing a thread.  Just hope you are all ok and that you have had wonderful weekend.

LMG
xxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

hi all

had a great wekkend away/ managed not to think about things for at least thirty minutes at a time!! 

How are you all doing??

Georgette


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Morning all

Hope the quietness is due to everyone having a nice relaxing August and lots of holidays.

Georgette - glad you had a good weekend and got some peace of mind (well for 29 mins a go).

Must admit having a bit of a rough time at the mo, the sickness is getting a bit better but now it is just the tiredness but the weird thing is I'm having real problems getting to sleep.  So I'm just a zombie at the moment, hoping to improve soon.

Love to everyone and good luck in whatever you are doing

BGirl


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi, I just wanted to pop on quickly to say hello! 
Ive been away for so long and Im so busy at work so cant read back but I just hope you are all well and lots of baby dust to you all! 

As you can see I am still hanging on and now letting it sink in that I might actually be having a baby! The Nuchal scan went well and we are very low risk so we dont have to have an amnio. And fingers crossed the baby will pop out ok in Feb.

Anyway lots of love to you all, I always think of you

Jen xx


----------



## Gem T (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi ladies

I've just been kindly given this link so thought I would come over and say hi!

I have an initial consultation at UCH on Wednesday to discuss a FET.

I've had 3 previous attempts at ICSI, the third being successful and I have an 18 month old boy called Joshua.

I have just moved to Chislehurst in Kent.  Do you guys ever get together in London??  If so are there any in the pipeline as would love to meet other ladies going through treatment.  

Gemma x


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

we have not discussed meeting up - but you can raise it if you want! 

Good luck this week gem t

and we always like to hear positive outcome stories!

Georgette


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

hello everyone

welcome Gemma, feel free to ask any questions about the acu, you might fins the thread a bit quiet at the mo, I think a mixture of people on a break and people having been successful so having moved on.  As Georgette mentioned we have talked about meeting up but never got round to it  .

D-day this weekend going to visit both families up north to tell them the good news hopefully they will tack the news well as they nothing about us even trying for the past few years.

Hope everyone has a good weekend, it's september next week, this year has just disappeared.

Take care

BGirl


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello Ladies
Apologies. I have officially been absolutely crap in the last 2 weeks...away for b/h, friends staying this weekend...no time even for a quick sniff at FF. How are you lovely ladies? Its looks like its been really quiet anyway recently...

Tracya - such wonderful news...really happy for you...instant family!! We've just had friends staying for the w/end with 2 sets of twins (staying on successive nights thank goodness - not together!). Both are the legacy of my late thirties friends (1 set result of clomid, 1 set ivf...5th time lucky - there's hope for all of us if we're not bankrupt first!!). I hope you ladies have very supportive partners, thats all I can say!!

Tholeon - your D&C will clear things out & should make a real difference for you - so another month delay will probably be for the better. Where are you off to in Scotland? I spent many happy years on the East coast. I love it!

LMG - how are you doing...what are your plans now? Are you coming back for more 'punishment'?

Tashibi - when are you testing? Have everything crossed for you xx

Jo-M - glad nuchal all good. You need to switch off the stressometre & enjoy your pregnancy now!

Gemma - Welcome & Good luck with no. 2. Have you cycled with ACU already? Sounds like a bit of a trek in from Chislehurst. How do you manage with childcare etc? I'm on my 4th 'go' - 1 successful (28mth old), 2 unsuccessful, now on 4th ICSI...all in the lap of the Gods now...

Georgette - we all have downers & days when we feel wholly inadequate. Its such a roller coaster & the drugs make it even worse...please focus on the positive things in your life - your loving partner, your friends & family, the things you enjoy doing. I am the same as you stressing about work - but in the grand scheme of our lives a few missed days at work are irrelevant, but it doesnt make it any easier to let go & not worry about it, does it? The whole process is so difficult I feel like I have wished away half of my thirties thinking about the next period, next cycle, next injection.....my husband is even berating me now for wishing away my little girls first couple of years because we are trying for another (my 'time-bomb' eggs are dwindling!). Ive done 3 t'ments (including this one) since she was born & she's only 2! Poor love...

This time i'm on short cetrotide protocol - the whole process only lasts 2 weeks & you dont down-reg at all - so really quick. one of the reasons i've been so crap at logging on, as I was in at ACU 3 times last week for scans, so having to work late etc to make up the time. Plus my husband was away on business. 
Is it me, or do they seem to have triple booked the scans at the moment - all I see is Dr Saab darting from 1 scan room to another so they can turn over the scanrooms a bit quicker. Very amusing. I'm there for anything up to 2 hours - which is hell when you have to get back to work in W London after the scan...ive been getting in at 1pm some days. How are you supposed to blag that one??! 

Anyhow things moved along quickly & I had EC today (5 of us booked in...it is really busy!). Dr Saab did the procedure & managed to get 8 eggs which is bloody brilliant for me (not sure if follies in all of them)! Have to see how the blighters do in the next day or so. ET likely to be Wed or Thurs so will no doubt 'speak' then!!

Sorry if i've missed anyone...
Libby


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi all,

Libby - Congrats on your 8 eggs and good luck for the next stages. I think I'm on the cerotride short protocal as well - no downregging, just primulot at the moment. I guess because of my AMH results. I'm amazed at how much I still don't know about IVF in spite of feeling like I've spent hours and days and months and years reading about it....Dr R told me that the D & C would be a good thing as well...

Gemma - welcome and congrats on your little boy, 

xx


----------



## Gem T (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi guys

Thanks for all your welcome messages ... really lovely.  I feel a bit of an outsider at the mo and feel a bit like I am butting in on a long established thread so it's nice to be made to feel so welcome.

Well have my appointment tomorrow morning.  Not really sure what to expect?  I know a little about FET but not sure whether I will have the embryos put back this month or next month?  I am currently on day 28 of my cycle so presumably will start the drugs on day one of next cycle??  I have only had full ICSI cycles before.

Hi Libby ... congrats on your 8 eggs!  and the very best of luck for ET.  Will keep up with your progress.  As regards childcare I have my mum closeby so I am sure she will help with Joshua.  I haven't told anyone about the FET yet as with the last ICSI cycle we didn't tell anyone and was great to be able to surprise everyone.  I feel like I would be jinxing it if we tell people this time!  I am a bit silly like that!  Although I may not be able to get away with not telling my mum if I need her to help with Joshua.

Gemma x


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

hi Gemma - Good luck with this cycle - I hope it wokrs out as another little one for you!!

Libby - thanksfor the message, you are right, I spent much of the last three weeks stressed, down and inwardly focussed. I am much better now - very nervous about my day 17 scan on Friday to see if we can progress this month. But better than I was after the last scan! DH and I are prepared to be delayed for another month just in case...... I do want to focus on other things in my life too so that I don't turn around one day and have misses all sorts of things. 8 eggs is great and I hope they fertilise for you!!

Tholeon - good luck with the D and C, I am trying this week to see everything as a positive step in the right direction each time! So I am sure the D and C will help you in the long run!

Take care all

G
xx


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Libby,

I might have seen you yesterday as I had EC as well, mine was at 10am, I'm sure you were the third lady that was snoozing when you were wheeled from the theatre. Dr Saab is a darling. Isn't he?


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi All
What a small world, Tokii...well not that small really given that we're all on a UCH thread...but still!! Yeh, all the gals love Dr Saab!! Were you the lady Rita was berating for being late??!! How did you do on the fertilisation front?

I'm a bit subdued tonight. Despite my euphoria yestersay over the 8 eggs unfortunately only 3 have fertilised (2 others did but were abnormal). So depending on what happens tonight we may be transferring tomorrow if only 1-2 divide. I know I need to keep positive but still..its such a bugger of a process isn't it??

I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow - sorry for lack of personals

love Libby


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Sorry for my silence, but i have been extremely busy of late...and finding it difficult to find the time to be on here.

Gem - Welcome to this thread.....lots of very lovely ladies on here to spur you on. Good luck with it all.

Libby - Nice to hear from you again.  Don't be too despondent about the fertilisation (i know it is easier said then done)...but just remember you only need one good one.  I am keeping everything crossed for you...sending the remaining 3 ooodles of positive energy!!

Tokki - you dark horse....how are you doing?  I didn't know that you have even started cycling again!  I am sure we were meant to be doing it around the same time....makes me realise that time is ticking awaY!!  How did you get on?  Here's wishing you a bumper crop and a great ET!!

Gemma - Wishing you luck for you scan on Friday....xxx

Hi to everyone else.  I hope you are all well and healthy...at whatever stage you are.  It is quite quiet on here at the moment...i hope you are all well!!

Lots of love,
LMG
xxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

libby - good luck good luck good luck with dividing eggs !!!!!

G
xx


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Libby, that made me laugh, reading your message. Yes Rita was telling me off for being late. I got 16 eggs but only have 5 embies now. I was so sad but I'm looking on the bright side. I got a call today actually clumsy me left my phone at home so I had to call them to ask if they were dividing but they are ok and I've been asked to call at 10am tomorrow to find out if ET will be tomorrow. Sending this your way babes,    

LMG, Thanks for the message. How are you doing? I know. I've been so quiet this time around. How is TT? When are you having yours?


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Libby - how are you hon?  I wonder if you got called in for ET today....if so i am sending you lots of sticky vibes for your 2WW!!

Tokki - you have been quite!  Sometimes, i think that can be the best way.  I hope your 5 embies are going strong, and if you are having ET tomorrow, i shall be sending your beans lots of positive vibes to get cosy!!  I am good thanks, but unfortunately not really made any progress toward deciding on tx again.  Silly isn't it how other things can take precedence.  I am settling into my new job but it really is quite busy, in fact only just finished.  So, for the moment i am not sure how i am going to fit tx in...especially as i live in Cambs.  Also, we are not quite financially ready at the moment, plus my best friend is getting married in NZ next March...and i really want to go, so i am thinking at the mo, to be good to myself from now until March and then start tx when we get back.  At this rate though, i'll soon be 35!!!  Funnily i spoke to TT today. She seems really well, but i think she is going to give it a go at ARGC.  I'll tell her you were asking after her.  You take care xxx

Hi to everyone else....have all the preggers crew left us to fend for ourselves on here  I still want to know how you are all getting on!

Lots of love
LMG
xxx


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Morning ladies

Just a quick update...thanks for your msgs Tholeon, Gem, LMG, Georgette & Tokii. It means a lot. Well, all 3 embies divided o/night & I had ET yesterday lunchtime (day 3). Didnt see you in Tokii, so hoping you made it to blastocyst??!! Fingers crossed for you...

The embryologist seems happy about the quality of the 2 we were putting back (and they are better quality than the 2 I cycled with last time) - but we will have to see. Oviously not getting to blastocyst you dont have the benefit of knowing which ones are the absolute lead - but they decided to go with the 2 that were 7 & 8 cell rather than the 9 cell, as they were better quality. Massimo did the procedure - which was weird for me - ive only ever had Paul Serhal. Now I'm being good & resting up. I've always had 3 days of complete bedrest before & then start to mooch around. I get so bored though - already read all the trashy mags known to mankind & can't seem to get into my book. What would/do you do girls...?

Tholeon - how is your SP going? If you're on a high dose of menopur it takes ages to prep everthing up doesnt it?!

Gem - did you decide to go ahead with FET this month?

LMG - i think you're right to get on with your life & not get too obsessive. Having big projects in place like NZ are great for the soul & so important. Looking back I really cut my husband out of my feelings in the painful years before we were successful with my DD, and it doesnt make for a healthy relationship. I think the important thing is to look back & not have any regrets...

Tokii - let us know how you got on. Loads of sticky vibes

I'll be bobbing around no doubt...think my ebay account may get a bashing with all this bed-rest!

Love Libby


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi all

Congrats Libby - sounds like good news on your embryos so fingers crossed it all keeps going well!

I didn't rest much at all after ET last year - I was at Barts then and was told it wouldn't make any difference. Do they tell you to rest up at UCH? I haven't started anything except the Primulat yet - AF expected towards the end of next week, then first scan and hopefully I'll be ready to go...

LMG - agree that other projects etc are good. I put starting ivf off for a long time - other things in life intervened, but also I kept veering between serious desperation and having such a good time I didn't really want to change anything! Odd!

hi to all
x


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Tholeon
ACU recommend resting for a 'day or 2'. I'm not sure I'd go as far as Zita West who recommends 3 days complete bedrest, but I guess it makes sense around the times that the embies are implanting (day 5-6 post fertilisation) to ease up on things & not put yourself in stressful situations (like work, for me!). I have a friend who is convinced bedrest made all the difference for her...i guess in the course of a lifetime a couple of days in bed is neither here or there?! Good luck with your up & coming cycle, libby


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Libby, it seems we will be testing on the same day as I had ET yesterday. I was a bit late as usual, was expected. It was meant to be at 2:30pm but got there about 10 mins late. And that's when the it all started, my bladder wasn't full. It was a real task to fill it up as my ovaries have doubled in size and was pushing against my uterus. It finally got full at 4:30 and went ahead wiith the procedure. I had 2 8cell transferred.
I've been lying down as well. I'm going to be bored as hell. I've started ordering stuff(started on wed actually) and maybe need to get to amazon to order some books as I have all of next week off. I'm sure my creditcard will be gettting some bashing and DH has kindly plugged the laptop for me in the room. Unfortunately can't be asked to watch TV so it's browsing the net all the way. DH has been running around like an headless chicken and good thing is he's at work at the moment. I've said to myself no deodorant or makeup throughout my week at home as embies don't like strong smell. This is my second time as well, the first one being last summer. She did the procedure as well, is that her name Mssimo, i know Dr Serhal did the last one for me as well.     we both get BFP this time round.


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

I've have just realised I seem to be ignoring the other ladies. Believe me, i didn't do it on purpose. If I've offended anyone, I'm so sorry.

Tholeon, have you started sniffing though? And you need to rest up after ET just so the embies can implant. You can go back to work depending on the nature of your work. 

LMG, are you still in touch with anyone from last year. It seems they've all disappeared since their BFP. Wedding in NZ, how cool is that. Don't worry your time will come soon and I'm sure your body will be ready for tx when you start it.

Georgette, how did it go? Are you good to go?  

Anyone else I missed out?


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Tokii, well done on getting your 2 embies back onboard the mothership! Fingers crossed...
I must have just missed you then...had procedure about 1pm & was home by 2.15pm! Massimo is the older grey haired guy...so not sure who did your transfer..? I think timing your full bladder is the worst bit about ET. Poor you with your swollen ovaries...makes it so much more stressful doesn't it? 

Last time I was in, they were running about an hour behind on ETs & i'd really gone for it on the water front (tend to everything to extreme!) -by the time I had my transfer i1 was in agony & I had to go & pee 10mins post t'ment which isnt ideal. Timed it a bit better this time!

I'm sitting up in bed, surfing FF (trying to stay off 2ww bit which freaks me out - No you cannot tell if you are pregnant on day 2!)..but its hard to distract yourself isnt it?! I've already broken my cardinal rule of not watching day time tv & watched '60 min makeover'. Such trash!! Ive got the box series of 24 but just can't seem to get into it.

So whats your plan of action for next week? Are you resting for the full week or going away? I'm planning on going back to work on Wed. but will see how I do. My husband's away in New York all next week but luckily my parents are coming up to run round after my boisterous toddler so I dont have to do any heavy lifting. A bit difficult to explain to 2yr old DD why she shouldn't be bouncing up & down on the bed & landing chortling on me!! 

Sure we'll speak lots on here - Hi to everyone else. Not being cliquey, just bored!!
Libby


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Tokki and LIbby - Good luck on your 2WW...i am sending you both loads of sticky vibes!!!  It will be great that you are going through it together.  Just get a good stack of DVD's ready...the Godfather trilogy is always good.  We have Virgin TV..highly recommended as there are loads of old series on there....last time i got through 4 series of Teachers....and am currently watching series 5 of shameless....terrible i know, considering i am not even cycling!!

Tholeon - It is terrible all of this waiting.  I hope AF comes on time!

Thanks all of you for the encouragement that i am doing the right thing. I do sometimes worry about my fertility clock ticking along!!

I hope you have a good weekend.

Lots of love,
LMG
xxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

How are you all??  Sorry I have been absent for so long.  I do pop on from time to time but not nearly as much as I used to.  That's not to say that I don;t think about you all.  It has taken me quite a long time getting my head around the fact that we are having twins, which is weird considering I have wanted to be pregnant for so long but am just about used to it now.

Tokii and Libby - I hope that your 2ww go as quickly as possible for you.  I had ET on a Monday and had the whole of that week off then went back to work the following week.  Didn;t do complete bed rest but did sit on my  doing pretty much nothing and being waited on by DH (which hasn't changed since being pregnant   )

Tholeon - hope you can get going on your stimming soon.

LMG -Hello.  Glad you have a plan of action for when you are going to have another go.  Definitely important to enjoy yourselves in between treatment though.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all doing OK.

I am now 13 weeks which is very scary.  Time has just flown by.  We had a private Nuchal scan a couple of weeks ago.  Both babies are low risk for DS so that has eased my mind a little.

Thinking of you all.

Button xxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi all - the lovely Dr S (the younger ) did my scan on friday and Iit was great news - no cysts so I am sniffing again with EC planned for around sep 27th - thank heavens aboce - my stress has been removed from my life. i know it is only a tiny hurdle to cross but it felt like sucha  big bridge for me, so I feel great. Lovely service from UCH again, I have had all good things from them so am feeling good about it all. 

Libby and Tokii - GOOD LUCK AND STICKINESS for the next two weeks - please keep us informed!!!!!
Button - 13 weeks, deosn't time fly!!!
littlemissgiggles, course you are doing the right thing, we all need a bit of space and time.
Thoelon - I cannot WAIT to stop primulot, just till Tuesday for me now! HurraH! when do you stop??

Georgette


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello Ladies

Sorry for gate crashing your board but I hope you dont mind me joining in!!
You might see my log in is Robert33. Its a long story but my husband used this name to create an account. His name is not Robert but didnt want to diclose any info so chose that name, so I apologise.
My name is Lisa and I have been TTC for 3 years
I have already had 1 IVF treatment which ended in a BFN and I was gutted. Its taken me a year to feel better and change clinics and have gone through the ACU this time.
I am under Paul Serhal. He is very good, although any doctor that gets me pregnant will be the best!!
I have PCOS and did have Endo. My DH is absolutely fine which I am grateful for..
Anyway I was lucky enough that all my tests results were fine. You know the dummy transfer, hycosy, bloods etc.
I am now also on Primolut (sorry for the spelling) until tomorrow. I am also on the sniff spray. I am doing this 4 times a day.  Has anyone had side effects on either of them??
I am then told to wait for my period before I start the stims, which I have been told is Menopeur.
I also purchased my drugs from a company not from the ACU. They wanted £1250 for all my drugs. I managed to get them for £500 through another company. What a mark up eh.
Georgette I think you are at the same stage as me now!!!
Any info on the ACU is beneficial for me at this stage!

Good luch to all
Lisa xxxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

hi lisa - we are at the same stage so it will be great o compare notes. also an endo sufferer sadly!!

Au has been great to me so far.

Take care

G


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Have you had any side effects as yet from the tablets or spray??

x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Lisa

Good Luck with your cycle.  I didn't have any side effects from the Primolut or Buserelin Nasal Spray although I know that some people do.  I also didn't have any side effects of the Menopur and I was on the max dose.

Good Luck to you too Georgette.  Glad the pesky cyst has gone.

Just watching X factor.  I don't watch it after the initial auditions but these first few programmes are hilarious/very cringeworthy!!!

xx


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi LMG - fantastic news on the nuchal - another milestone out the way! Here's to a happy 2nd trimester...

Hi Georgette, great news on the cyst. I had a similar delay due to ovarian cyst before this cycle. Its great to have a D-Day to focus on isnt it? Happy sniffing!

Welcome Lisa - rest assured, you're in good hands with acu. The only thing to know before starting t'ment is that there are a lot of ladies doing t'ment at the moment & I have found the waiting times for scans/bloods have got a lot longer over time. This can be stressful if, like me you havent told work about your t'ment. Apart from that all the nurses, Drs & embryologists are fantastic & really want to get the best result for you. 
I wish you all the best for your cycle - do ask if youve got any Q's (however silly). We're a friendly bunch & do our best to help
love Libby


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

My mistake ladies - I meant to say Button, not LMG re. the nuchal. LMG, really sorry, that was clumsy & insensitive of me. I should concentrate a bit more....Thats what happens when you watch X-factor & type at the same time....  Sorry ladies - brain turned to mush, Libbs


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks Libby, thats so nice of you..
I am feeling really hot in the night and apart from that all the same..
I was also told by the doctors that I can go to the gym up until stimulation, as I go 3 times a week. Does anyone else go to the gym??
When I had IVF the last time I bled after 7 days so thats why I changed clinics to UCH/ACU. Dr Serhal said that wasnt correct so I will need to have gestone next time and not cyclogest.
I have heard these injections are awful but hey if its gets me what I want then I dont mind..
I am feeling really nervous at the moment and very anxious. I just so want it to work
Libby- where do you work?? Is it easy to get to the ACU? Mine is a 10 min cab ride away so not that bad!!
Anyway girl, thanks for welcoming me and I hope to catch up with you all soon
Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Lisa
Can't speak for the gestone jabs as never had them. Re. the gym - i'm sure thats fine up to EC. Personally I dont go to the gym - love to, but dont have time with a 2 yr old to pick up after work (our DD is our 1st time success from acu...so it can be done!) I work in Brentford - not very glamourous. Sometimes i was finding i'd get back to work at 12.30pm after my morning scan after an hour's tube trip back...not funny. If you're a 10min cab ride should be easier to blag..i have always got the tube to Russell square & walked - takes about 8mins. 
Its always a bit nerve-racking starting at a new place isn't it? Where did you do your 1st t'ment? Once you get into the 'routine' you'll be fine! I'm on SP so didnt downreg this time so cant remember the sweating from sniffing/primolut. I am certainly gettting hot sweats now 3 days post ET..presume its all the progesterone...

On that note, how are you doing Tokii? You've been laying low - suggests you're out & about & not obsessing in bed like me. Take care of yourself

Libby


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

Hello ladies

welcome Robert33 - its good to chat to other ladies at the same place! Well done on your money saving drug purchasing - I really should do that too. Did you just ask the nurses to give you a prescription instead of the drugs themselves? I've been carrying on with normal exercising etc and assume that's ok until EC. I did some googling on bed rest after ET as well for future reference and all the studies seem to suggest the only reason for it is psycological (apols - I need a spellchecker..)

I'm due to stop Primulot tomorrow Georgette - have you had some side effects on it? I haven't noticed anything, really. 

xx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

Tholeon and Lisa - the primolut has given me terrible gas - I swear it is awful, but that is all. The sniffing gives me very occasional hot flushes but really NOTHING to complain about. 

My last primolut is tues am and cannot wait! 

I do second the waiting times - it is horrid at the moment, as I too have not told work, but I will put up with it for a baby! I think the worst wait was for the dummy ET and I wanted the loo so bad I thought I might actually die! 

Bring on my next AF I say!! Can't believe I want these AFs !!

Take care all

G
xx


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Sorry for crashing your chat.

I had a successful cycle at the ACU in Jan/Feb 07, which gave us a little girl. It was our 1st cycle & we went to Blasto stage, so we were very lucky. I used Primulot, Suprefact & Menopur. I also followed some Zita West tips & had acupuncture before EC & straight after ET.

We're now looking forward to starting again to see if we can be lucky again & visited MR S last week. Hopefully we're planning to start the preparation cycle end of Oct. 

We're not as flush as we were last year & are looking for options on drugs. Lisa you mentioned sourcing them cheaper. Should I go through my GP as I'm not sure how to go about it. Any tips would be greatly appreciated. As I think the last cycle with all the tests & drugs ended up costing around £6k.

Good luck & heaps of baby dust to all ....
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Libby, I PMed you yesterday. Pls check your message.

Wrightie, Welcome to the board, it depends on your PCT os still your GP but you can collect your prescription from UCH and get it elsewhere. I got mine from Ali in Tamworth and it was all posted to me even before my treatment started. Since they know how much of evrything you took last time, they can just print it out or still call them and ask them to post it to you.


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Tokii - have pm-ed you back. Sorry, not very good on the technical side!

Wrightie - ditto Ali at Tamworth - he must be getting very flush on the back of FF! - roughly 50-60% of acu script price, id' guess?

Georgette - heres to the arrival of the wicked witch....well for you anyway. Not quite the same sentiment from Tokii & myself at the moment!!

How is everyone today...at least its not raining??!!

Libby x


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey Ladies..

Sorry I havent been on here for a while. Have had a horrible weekend.
My grandma (who is more like my second mum) has had a heart attack so spent the last 3 days in the hospital. She is doing ok at the moment but I have been in a right mess.
Anyway now I know she is getting a little better I feel better in myself.

Libby- I agree starting at a new place can be a little daunting and it made it even harder that I am one of many, where as when I was at my other clinic it was just a 1 on 1 service. It was a clinic near where I live.

Bubbles-Wrightie

Yes I asked for the prescription as soon as they told me I needed to get the drugs. Have saved quite a lot of money so that was a good thing.
I got mine from a company called Healthcare at Home..
Look them up on the net and if you cant find it I will dig the number out for you

Georgette- I also agree with the tablets that I had loads of gas. Since I have finished I feel so much better.
Has your AF come yet?? I think mine is nearly here. I have just wiped (sorry TMI) and its starting..

Feeling more positive now as I am really ready for it all now

Hope you are all ok

Lisa xxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

hi there all - last primolut done and dusted hurrah!!
Lisa - really hope your Granny is okay -  

Good luck to our two 2ww  

G
xx


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Afternoon Ladies, how you all doing?

Lisa, hope your Grandma is well & truly on the mend...

Feeling a bit blue today. ET was 5 days ago now & I have been feeling all crampy, hot & hormonal (which I was taking to be good signs!), but now all my symptoms seem to have gone away & I feel quite normal...if grumpy & upset. You'd have thought i'd be used to this by now, wouldn't you?! 

Of course, my mood isnt helped by the weather. Was contemplating going for a stroll to buck up my ideas, but its p*ssing it down. Oh well, back to work tomorrow which should come as almost a relief...at least I wont have oodles of time to mope around feeling sorry for myself!! How are you doing Tokii? Hope you're faring better than me!!

Keep looking at my DD's Nemo plush which is obviously orange - for some positive vibes but not working much!!

Hi to Tholeon, LMG, Button, Georgette, Wrightie & anyone else i've missed

Libby x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Sorry to barge in, we're thinking of switching to UCH for our next cycle.

But we cannot find any mention of prices for ICSI on their website can anybody help please?

Thanks,
Helen.


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Helen
Havent got my bill in front of me...know we paid c. £4.5k last week just before t'ment (thats for the IVF & ICSI), that exludes all the bloods & other stuff. Maybe another £1.5K? Add another £1.5-£2K for drugs (which you can get cheaper elsewhere - get a script from ACU). It'll be extra for assisted hatching, blastocyst transfer etc... Youre looking at about £7-7.5K for a complete cycle, i think. Can hunt out my bill t'row & give you an exact if you like. PM me if needed. Cheers, Libby


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

ah this is an expensive game isn't it! So worth it if it works but such a gamble...

Sorry you are feeling blue Libby - it's  a difficult time.

How's your granny Lisa?

x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks Libby. Gosh this IVF business is expensive isnt it. I think that rules ACU out for us as we used Hammersmith previosuly and they are £2800 for IVF and £3700 for ICSI and that includes all bloods etc.

Best of luck with your cycle 
Helen


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

mrs GG - give them a call and get precise details on prices, I know the blood tests are sep which is expensive - remember even if this is a private cycle you can use up you NHS funded cycle costs on drugs for that cycle. We are and therefore are not paying for drugs even though itis a private cycle. Obvious if we do get to our NHS funded cycle the treatment will be free but we will have to pay for the drugs. But we felt this way it spread the cost...

Good luck libby G, let hope feeling nothing is a good thing1!!!

G
xx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Sorry for intruding, came to see how things are going with my favourite clinic, where I conceived my babies ! 

Button, congratulations !!!!! I also found it very difficult to believe that I was pg, and with twins ! In fact I still can't believe it ! don't know if other people find it weasier to get over the sense of wonder 

LMG, big hello to you !


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks so much for the advise on Drugs. I'm going to look into it more. Do you know if they are really responsive time wise? I had to stim for 16 days instead of 14 before so I needed extra. I guess they are prob used to issuing drugs quickly.

I also have a question for all you ladies, especially those on the 2WW & those who have been successful.... I was confused by some of the timings for PG testing & then for actually counting the PG. We went to blasto & was then told to test 16 days after ET. That means the little beans would be 21 days old. In a normal PG you would test 14 days after conception, so that means waiting a week longer. I didn't have the patience & tested a week early. I even called the pregnancy test company to see if the HCG from the trigger injection would be out my body & they said it took about 10 days, so was fine.

Also when they confirmed PG from bloods they weren't very good at confirming a due date. When I pushed for a date I was given one which seemed a few weeks later than when I used the online predictors by plugging in conception date as EC. So I used the online one & all my dating scans seemed to agree with it.   

Be interesting to know what others experienced.

Lisa, hope your gran is doing ok 

wrightie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all doing OK?

Barbwill - Nice to hear from you.  Hope things are good with you all.  Am slowly getting used to the twin idea but it is A LOT harder than I thought it would be not that I am ungrateful for where I am of course.

Hi Wrightie - I think UCH just seem to be very cautious regarding the test date and advise 16 days whatever procedure you are doing.  I had IUI before IVF and they still said 16 days 'post basting' which is just about right for that.  It is just their procedure I guess.  As for working out due date when I went in for my HCG blood test they told me my due date then.  They use the date of Egg Collection as supposed ovulation date so it doesn't matter if you have stimmed for longer or shorter than 14 days.  You then just add 38 weeks to that date.  HTH?

Libby & Tokki - Hope you are holding out OK.

Have a good weekend everyone.

Button xxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

barbwill - lovely to see such a nice success story.
button - take care of yourself, and it really is okay to be a bit overwhelmed by the twin thing, and the symptoms from pregnancy - just cos we are all having fert treat doesn't mean we can't be hit by horrid symptoms or feel frightened! we are still human!

My baseline went really well - start injections on tuesday, so if I could only get rid of my AF pain the world would be great!!

Georgette
xx


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm another lurker whose an ex-ACU patient also mummy of twins now following a Day 6 blast transfer back in July last year....thinking of you all as you go through your treatment - stay strong and positive   

Button - I echo as Barb says it takes a while and its ruddy hard work but all worth it.  Any questions come and post on the twin mums thread - we're always happy to help!

Good luck everyone  

Hello Tokii and LMG - hope you are both surviving and well!


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hello ladies

Nice to hear some success stories!

Hope you don't mind a techinical question - did anyone get any advise about whether to start the Cerotride in the morning or evening? I'm due start this on day 6 - Tuesday - and I'm sure the nurse said it didn't matter, but something in the instruction leaflet I saw confused me... I can call the clinic about it on Monday I know but thought you ladies might have recent knowledge!

Am due to start the Menopur today - my dosage is high, so I have to mix 5 each time. Eek. My mum used to be a nurse so I'm going round there today so she can hover in the background while I do it...

 to those on 2ww at the mo.

xx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Barb and Kabby - So nice to hear from you and to see the pics of the adorable twins!!!  I cannot belive how long i have been on this thread now, as you were all there for me last year!!  Agh...feeling a bit of a nice glow to have heard from you again!!  Keep in touch xxx

Tokki & Libby -  how are you both doing??  Not long to go now, i hope you have been staying away from those pesky sticks     i am keeping everything crossed for you!!  Libby, i know it is easier said then done, but try not to analyse all the symptoms that your body is going through.  Lots of the pregnant crew on here did not have signs at all...our body is very good at tricking us!

Tholeon, i too was on 5 vials....DP was a star mixing them all up.  I remember taking my cetrotide in the evening...but i think that was more for convenience as i was taking all my jabs in the eve and it made sense.  Good luck with it, must be nice to have your mum...a pro...doing the jabs!!


Georgette - here's wishing your pain away...you and Tholeon must be at the same stage, that is nice!!  Good luck with it.

Button - how are you doing??  I bet the reality never really kicks in ...until they are here!!!  

Wrigtie - I ordered my drugs from Ali in Tamworth and they were with me the next day.  I suppose if you know you are likely to run out then let them know ASAP.  You also have the option of buying any additional direct from the clinic. Although expensive may save you worrying.  Good luck.

Lisa - Welcome to thread.  I am really sorry to hear about your Grandma, how is she?

Hello to everyone else!

I am so glad it is the weekend.  I have been down with the flu this week...can you belive the flu in Sept!!  I think it was the wedding i was at last weekend.  Lots of hanging around outside inbetweeen the reception and church.  So, planning a very chilled weekend instead.  HOpe you all have a good one.

LMG
xxx


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello Girls

Hope you all had a nice weekend. My grandma is feeling so so much better which is great news.

Anyway I have started the injections (Menopeur) on Friday night so have only had 2 lots so far.. Anyway they said I had to go in today at 9.00am for a blood test which I did to see if I was responding. They called me tonight and said to stick to the dose I am on however my levels were a little low but I should carry on with what I have and should book a scan for Tuesday and a blood test.
I also think because I have PCOS they dont want to increase it so quickly..
Has anyone else had this I am starting to worry a little that I wont respond..

How is everyone??

Lisa xxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

hi lisa - one of the fabby nurses at ACU talked me through this in great detail - she said to me, on the first two scans people will tell you not much is happening, then it will all grow by the third. 

apparently, if we have good ovarian reserves we are difficult to do as it is a fine line and they really don't want to give us OHSS. so they take their time about stimming. she said slow grwoing follies give better quality eggs. she also told me i might go late for my EC which was A GOOD THING. so this sounds similar to you, so take it all as a good thing!!


hope this helps

Georgette


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies
Sorry not been around for a bit...had a busy weekend with my parents staying, seeing friends, husband getting back from his mammouth Stateside trip (via Johannesburg?!). You'll be pleased to know my resolve has been firm & I havent been tempted to test yet! Probably test Thursday or Friday so will let you know...

Good luck with the jabs Tholeon & Georgette. I was on cetrotide/5 menopur too - hopefully you'll get a bumper crop of follies. Re the jabs, I did them all together in the evening at varying times. Don't think it makes too much difference if you're a bit out & makes it easier to do it all together. 

Sorry you're a bit flu-ey at the moment, LMG . Given the weather we were having before the weekend it no surprise really. Hope you're feeling a bit better now. I've stopped symptom watching now. Too busy now i'm back at work! I have been feeling a bit ick, but think its all psychosomatic. No point trying to second guess, i'll just enjoy being PUPO while I can!

Hi Lisa, glad all well with your Grandma. Happy jabbing! Agree with Georgettes comments about taking it easy on stimming front leading to better quality eggs. Quality definately wins over quantity!

Well Tokii, you seem to have gone underground - are you knackered being back at work? Hope the kids arent playing up too much. Not sure if its better or worse at the start of a new year?! When are you planning on testing? Hope youve not been naughty!

What a glorious weekend. It was so lovely getting some sun on the face, wasnt it? We went for a walk on Hampstead heath on Sat. & ended up with my DD going bonkers absolutely starkers in the paddling pool which was an unexpected bonus! We had some people round for lunch yesterday & had a really nice lunch in the garden, complete with jug of Pimms. I only had a sip honest! Felt more like spring than Autumn...long may it last. We're thinking of going to Devon or Cornwall at the beginning of Oct with some friends so hoping the warm spell continues for a bit longer!

Good to hear from you Barb & Krabby. Sure youve both got your hands full. I have 2 sets of friends with twins, 1 friend with triplets. You have to have the patience of a saint i'd say & the stamina of an ox!! Really hope you're both enjoying motherhood.

Good luck with the stimming girls

Hi to Button, Wrightie and anyone else ive missed! Enjoy the sun while it lasts...

Libby


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

Libby - for a brief moment there I thought it was DH who was starkers in the pool    
First injection tonight - eeek!!!


G
xx


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Georgette good luck with the first jab. After a while you will get used to them.. What amount of menopuer are you having??
Did you go to the ACU today?? I was there at 12.00pm

Well my update is that I went back today and they said my follies are growing but they are all still very small and there are alot of them
They also said as I have PCOS they are not rushing the egg collection. I guess thats a good sign that they are not rushing things.
I now have to go back on Thursday and Saturday for scans..

I am also feeling very bloated and extremly tired all the time

Lisa xx


----------



## JenBow (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi there girls, I wonder if I could ask you about UCH - I think I have the right place - the one that is now in a dental hospital near kings cross?

I am considering my next move since having two failed ICSI cycles - I seem to be a poor responder to gonal F.  I have been for a consultation at the Lister, but was not impressed with the hassle it took to organised the appt, no-one returning my calls, waiting an hour for an appt and a consultant who seemed like she couldn't care less - and also looking at £7,500 for a cycle....so it would be really great if you could tell me what your expriences of UCH have been, and if you think they are good with poor responders, how much roughly it would cost and which consultants would you recommend?  

sorry, a lot of questions! would really appreciate your advice.
Thanks
jenbow


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

Hello JenBow

Yes, that's the one. I'm only halfway through a cycle there so I'm not an expert yet but I think they know their stuff very well and they definitely get good results - there are lots of happy customers on this board. They are not cheap but less expensive than the AGHRC (have I got that right??) which has comparable results. Having said that some of the doctors have better bedside manners than others (all the nurses I've come across are lovely.)... one of them left me nearly in tears when she told me that abrubtly that my OST results were not good. There are mixed views on how they are with poor responders, I think - some think that their advice is influenced by the stats. Let us know how you get on. If you have a consultation with them that is probably worth doing and will give you more to go on,

x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

How are you all?

Tholeon - Hope the jabbing is going OK and you are getting lots of good follies.

Hi JenBow - As Tholeon has said there does seem to be mixed opinion about UCH with Poor Responders.  Have you had your AMH level tested previously?  This measures your ovarian reserve and this result combined with your FSH result will be what UCH look at.  Also, previously were you on a long or short protocol.  A short protocol, which they seem to use for most people would be better for a Poor Responder and they use Menopur in general not Gonal F so hopefully you would see a better response.  Probably the best thing to do is to have a consultation and see what they say.  I had Dr Ranieri as my consultant and I loved him.  He was very nice and always very honest with us.  As Tholeon has said all of the nurses are lovely.  Obviously I am biased as I got my BFP there but I can't really fault them.  Ooh apart from the one moody receptionist - is she still there?

Lisa - Glad to see that they are monitoring you well.  You will be very well looked after and they will do everything that they can to avoid overstimulating you.

Libby & Tokii - Good Luck for your impending test dates.

LMG - Hope you are feeling better  

Hi Kabby - I will pop along to the Twin mums board if I have any questions, as I'm sure I will as time progresses!

Hello to everyone else I have missed.

Button xxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

hi lisa - not in acu till fri - quick blood test then an early morning scan on monday - i never know if i should grin inanely at every one in case I "know" them or just keep my head down!!

hi jen bow - acu can be brutally honest if they think you won't get a bfp with them, but if they do take you on they generally do everything humanyl possible to get you pregnant! I ahve foud them great from start to middle but this is my first experience. I went with them as they have the best stats in the country, and have decided to stick withthem if we need another because they seem very meticulous which I like. I think and IVF with drugs is around five grand to six grand I think

How are you tholeon? all going well - how is the stimming? My DH is going pretty well with the injections -c olling the skin is working well . (I knew I would find a use for that gel eye pad thingy I keep in the fridge!)

LMG - drugs arrived yet??
hello to all I missed


Speak soon

G
xx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hello ladies

stimming going ok thanks I think - I had first scan yesterday and it was all 'as expected.' So am still on 5 vials... Got a bit worried last night because I think we lost a bit when drawing it up - am hoping that it wasn't too much and won't affect things! I'll be pleased when all the injecting palavar is over with.....

Lisa - glad you grandma is much better and as the others have said it sounds like they are monitoring you carefully and giving you the right dose for you, which is a good thing.

Libby and Tokeii   

hi to all!

x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quickie from me to say that i am checking on all your progress...but just extremely busy at work at the mo.

Well done to all you jabbers....i hope your scans all go well.

Libby and Toki      I hope we have some good news on here again!

Hi to the rest of you.

xxx


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi all
Really quick one from me as i'm heading into town for a well-needed haircut. Testing tomorrow on D16 like a good girl. Dont have any strong feelings of anything, although was really moody yesterday which was like pre-menstural moodiness, so who know? Boobs are a bit heavy & painful but thats the progesterone doing its stuff so we'll have to wait & see. I'm over the analysing now - just need to face my destiny! Wish me luck!

Georgette & Tholeon...good luck with stimms & scans...hope your eggs are maturing nicely. Hope you're not hanging around too long at acu...

Jenbow..this is my 4th cycle with UCH & on the last 2 cycles I have definately been classed a poor responder. I responded much better on this cycle v. my previous long protocols. This time I was on Short protocol (with cetrotide) and managed to get 8 mature follies - unfortunately only 3 were good quality, 2 abnormal & the rest didnt fertilise - but that probably more down to my age (39). You have that one on your side! I'll let you know this weekend if they are any good for poor responders (i test tomorrow!) - but I have a sneaking suspicion that if its game over tomorrow, Mr Serhal will say there's not much more they can do for me. What Lister do that ACU don't is more testing for NK cells & other chromosomal abnormalities that may be preventing us from getting pregnant. ACU dont offer this (to my knowledge). I think ACU are really good (or I wouldnt have come back 4 times!) - but have to measure your expectations about time you can wait for scan & bloods (sometimes as much as an hour when they have double booked) and it is around the same price as the Lister. This cycle will cost us around £7500 although I was on quite a high drug regime (dont get your drugs from ACU, PM me & i'll give you the details of much cheaper pharmacy!). The embryologists are excellent & they follow the latest techniques (assisted hatching, blastocyst transfer etc). To be honest, in your position the 2 clinics are probably much of a muchness - it depends which one you felt a better vibe for & which is more convenient. Hope that helps - but PM me if you wnat any other info.

Hi to Lisa, Button, LMG & anyone else checking in. Tokii hon, where are you??!!

Have good days everyone, Liz


----------



## JenBow (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi everyone, thanks for your replies, all really helpful - Liz - I would defo like the details of the cheaper pharmacy. I saw a better consultant at the Lister today, and think I might stick with them for now, but who knows I might change my mind again!

Liz realllly good luck for tomorrow   I'll keep everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hey all

Just a quickie to wish Libby all the best for tomorrow - so hope you get the right result.

all ok with my scan today (though lots of waiting...)

x


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

hmmm have my scans booked for early inthe days next mon wed and fri in the hope that it won't all be backed up!! we shall see.

Had my osetrogen done today - waiting for the call for my dose, only on 150 at teh moment....


Good luck Libby, really hope it works out well..    

Georgette


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks for your good wishes yesterday girls. You're all probably outside enjoying the magnificent sunshine & not inside fiddling around on the internet. Dont blame you at all! Its wonderful to feel the sun isnt it? I met my husband in town yesterday for lunch. The weather was so stunning so we had a picnic in Southalk cathedral with loads of goodies from Borough market. I managed to polish off a huge sandwich stuffed with roast pork, crackling and apple sauce. So piggy, but delicious!!

Well reason i'm being sad & typing inside is that I wanted to share my news with you. I tested at 6am this morning with hubby & I lying in bed with our fingers crossed whilst the little test-kit clock thing did its business....& we got a  . Over the moon as you can imagine, although still very cautious...this is the first milestone of many - albeit a pretty major one! 

Tokii - I'm thinking of you, and really hoping it works for you. Everything crossed.

Enjoy the sun whatever you're up to. If my DD ever goes off for her lunchtime nap (shes grizzling as I type!), think we'll pop to Kew gardens this afternoon to make the most of the weather

Love Libby


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hello

I'm on the internet (sadly...!) Many congrats Libby - that's fab news! They are a good clinic, aren't they!!

I got a call yesterday from the nurse telling me to stay on the same dose of menopor (5 - so lots) but to come in for an extra scan tomorrow a.m. I wasn't due in till Monday so am a bit worried about why they want me in again - the nurse said it was to do with the blood results but 'not bad'. We'll see...

xx


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Tholeon
Can't be sure, but if you are responding well on a fairly high dose, they will want to make sure they are not overstimulating you. I think that sometimes there is a lead follicle that may grow too quickly and that could suppress the other follicles, so they will want to check the progress by scan, & take bloods to make sure your hormone levels are OK. If your levels are too high they will then tell you to reduce your menopur dose. Its such a fine balance between quality & quantity...I wouldnt panic -I actually think its quite reassuring that they are not just led by the calendar of events! Good luck with the scan tomorrow. I love having scans at the weekend - so much easier to get there, everyone's relaxed & the queues are short(er)! 
Libbs


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

thanks Libby! I do think they are very good at delving into things there - I had a cycle at Barts last year and the whole thing was completely different, much more 'one size fits all'... (half the price though  - but I figure if I'm going to put myself through all this I may as well give it the best shot - I know we are lucky to be in the position of being able to..)

Right - am going to stop trying to find answers on the Internet now and enjoy the sunshine a bit! Thanks again Libbs

xx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

hello all

Not posting much but keeping an eye on you all.

Libby - great news on your BFP, welcome to the club

Lots of love BGirl


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Libby congratulations that amazing news.. How great is that. Give me so much hope when I see these BFP on the chat!!  

Anyway I have been going to the clinic for scans and blood tests to check my follicles. Currently I am on 2 ampules a day and responding quite well.
One side is slower than the other side but they are hoping my EC will be next week, maybe Thursday or Friday..
I think I have 4 on one side and 8-9 on the other side but some are still small but others bigger. I have 1 in the lead at the moment..
I am feeling so so bloated and really tired all the time but hoping it will be worth it it the end..
Going back tomorrow morning for a scan and blood test to see whats happened since Saturday..


Georgette how are you?? Are you getting any side effects?? When are you due your EC?

Lisa xx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hello ladies

Went to the clinic today and it looks like they are thinking of bringing EC forward to Tuesday (it was planned for Wednesday...) Mr S is going to call me tonight to confirm either way.

Glad I'm responding well but quite nervous!

x


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

Libby - fantastic news!!! marvellous. I love hearing about BFP from our clinic   
Lisa - I am getting NO side effects!!1 It is making me really nervous. They upped my ampules to three after my initial oestrogen was low so I am wetting myself about tomorrows scan!!! My EC is booked for next monday but they have warned me I may go late, so we shall see, Would hate to have nooo follies!!
Tholeon - great to hear EC is happening soon for you - good luck for tuesday
Tokii - how are you??

Georgette
xx


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

How many days have you been injecting for now? How many scans have you had??
My EC booked for Wednesday or Thursday this week but could be moved a little later if need be..
I am sooooooooo bloated its unbelievable.
Dont worry you will def have follies. Mine were slow at first and then began to grow
What time you in tomorrow?
I am also going to be there

Lisa xx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hey all

Georgette - I didn't get any side effects either - and if anything they are worried about me going too fast...so don't read anything into not feeling anything!

Mr S called and said I'm definitely in for EC on Tuesday. He said my LH levels are a bit high - so hope I don't ovulate too soon - the cetrotide is supposed to stop it I know...Am wondering if 5 ampules was a bit much for me, now. Oh well...



x


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

someone smiled at me today at acu - I wondered if it was any of you lot!  

Anyway - Lisa - hope EC goes well I am booked for Monday
tholeon - hope that ovulation holds off to the right moment!

Who would have thought when we were all gorwing up that these would be the worries we would be kept up at night with!!! I certainly didn't !

Scan went well today - silly right ovary was doing b.u.g.g.e.r all - that is the side I had the endometrioma removed from, so I knew there was only half an ovary left but I thought it would do something!!! Left ovary is a star - eight lovely follies between 9 and 13mm, so looks like we are on track for monday at the moment.


Are you lot waiting for calls from acu too? my phone is clamped to me, even in theloo!!!!

Speak soon
Georgette


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Georgette   

I think that was me that smiled at you.. I was there around 9.15 ish for scan and blood tests. I left there at 9.55am to go to work.
Do you have brown hair?? shoulder length??
I may have smiled at someone else!!
Anyway I am booked for EC Wednesday. I had my pregnyl injection tonight and have to be there Wednesday at 8am. I am getting nervous.
They explained the whole procedure and she said I wont remember it after that..
I also was told to stop sniffing and no more menopuer..

Did the lady scan you today?? I really like her. The lady with the long hair..

How is everyone else??

Started to panic tonight as the nurse only called me at 7pm to tell me to take pregnyl. They normally call around 5-6pm so I thought they had forgotten me..

xxxx


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Ladies, shockingly am still at work. Not a good state of affairs when I'm supposed to be taking it easy. 

Just a quick one to say Loads of luck to Tholeon & Lisa for your egg collections tomorrow & Wed (this may be too late getting to you Tholeon). Hope you get a really good crop...the great thing about egg collection is that you're knocked out which I find a lot less stressful. You just have to charm the lovely Rita along the way. Do not fear - her bark is a lot worse than her bite!! 

Georgette - sounds like your mono-ovary is going into overdrive..here's to them keeping it all ticking over before Monday!

Lots of babydust all-round

Libby x


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hello ladies

Thanks for the good wishes. I got 14 eggs to am reallly pleased - when I had a cycle at Barts last year I only got 8, so they are obviously doing something right! And I feel so much more with-it now than I did after EC then, when I really felt out of it into the next morning..

Lisa - best of luck for tomorrow! Is it your first time? As Libby says, its really not too bad - you are knocked out and then just wake up and eat a sandwich!

Libby - do you have a scan booked in soon?

Georgette - glad you are on track and the left ovary is doing well! You are right - I didn't grow up thinking it would be like this... But strangely you get used to it...

xx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

Tholeon - well done on all those eggs! you are right - you do kind of get used to it - this is the way I have to be to get pregnant and so be it....


Lisa - It was me!!!! Hello! gutted I can't say hi tomorrow as am in for scan at 9.15, but loads and loads of luck for tomorrow! I will be thinking orange thoughts for you from upstairs!!!

Libby - get some rest my dear!!

Georgette
xx


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Tholeon thats amazing to have got all those eggs. Well done you.. I know I wont have as many as I only have 13 follies..
This is my second fresh cycle. I have also had a frozen cycle last time although they dont count it..
My last cycle wasnt at the ACU so this is my first time there
Are you taking gestone now
Whats the next stage?
Did they grade them for you?

Georgette thats so weird.. I was sat on the end , the last seat and after you told them you were there you came past me and I think grabbed a mag and went to sit down and then I smiled at you.. Do you remember?

I am getting nervous for the morning now. I have to go and shave my legs and take my nail varnish off!!!
I will let you all know tomorrow what the verdict is

Lisa xxx


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Tholeon, thought of you this morning...I was in for my blood test & was downstairs with the nurses. You must have been just next door being prepped up! Well done on your bumper crop...hope they all fertilise. You should have loads of frosties

Good luck tomorrow Lisa...and hope the scan goes well Georgette

I had my bloods today. So far so good. Pregnancy scan on 7th Oct at 6+5wks

Love to all, Libby


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

It is all happening on here at the moment.

Libby - Massive congratulations on your BFP.  Another success story for UCH!

Tholeon - Well done on getting through EC.  Hoping that you get good news this morning with fertilisation.  Who said an AMH of 11 is rubbish??!!  We just need more drugs!

Lisa - Good Luck for today - hope you get a bumper crop of eggs too.

Georgette - Glad things are going well with you.  You seem to be doing fine with just one ovary doing its thing!

LMG - Hope you are doing OK?  Work always seems to keep you busy.

BGirl - Hope you are feeling OK.  I seem to have gotten over the tiredness and sickie feelings now.  

I have my 16 week check up on Friday.  Don't think they do a great deal to be honest.  I am slightly concerned that I don't seem to be growing very much so hopefully they will be able to reassure me!  Ladies, the worrying never ends!!!

Good Luck to you all.

Button xxx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hey ladies

9 fertilised so not bad - the v nice embryologist (aah - need spellcheck again...) called me promptly this morning!

Lisa - how'd it go?

Button: best of luck on Friday. I'm sure I'll continue to be neurotic for 9 months if I ever get a BFP. The doctors will just love me...

Libby: Glad the bloods all good. You should have popped in and said hi yesterday!  Best of luck for the scan on 9/10.

Georgette: when's your next scan? Hope the drugs are continuing to do their thing for you still!

and love to all

x


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

sorry, silly question probably, but were/are any of you on the Progynova tablets and did you get told to start them the day after EC? That's what's written on my schedule, and I'm sure its what the nurse said yesterday, but something I read in the earlier info I was given confused me... Am a bit neurotic about doing the wrong thing all the time I think! I could call the nurses again but don't want to keep hassling them about silly things...

x


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey Ladies

Well I am back now after my EC. I was so nervous and yet it was absolutely fine.. The only part I didnt like was that there is quite a bit of waiting around before hand although I was first so that was good.
When I went into the actual room where they do the EC I was stunned to see loads of nurses. I just imagined there would be only 1.
Anyway the anethatist (sorry for the bad spelling) started putting me to sleep and I never thought I would go but the next thing I did was wake up after it had all finished.
I woke up and had a sandwich and drink and then Mr Serhal came and told me he got 9 eggs which I was happy about.
I did however get more last time in my other clinic but hoping the quality is better this time.
He said he got 3 out easily but the other 6 he had to flush out. Not sure what that means but he said not to worry as they can still be good. He also mentioned he would do assisted egg hatching if need be as this is my 2nd attempt. Do you girls know what this is?? Also I was worried as my husband did his part and he told me he didnt produce loads and loads. Is this ok?? I guess if there was a problem they would have told me right??
I was then discharged to go home

Theoleon thats fab that 9 fertilised. Amazing news. What did they say after that? Will they call you on a daily basis now to let you know what the deal is about the ET?
I was told not to start the Progynova until tomorrow which is the day after EC.. Are you having gestone or Cyclogest?? Also did they give you Clexane

Georgette how was todays scan?? When you due your EC

Libby thats amazing you got your BFP.. Lets hope that is the start for us all..

Button did you have gestone or cyclogest? Did you bhave any idea you were having twins?? Its so amazing. Its like a dream come true..

Lisa xxx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hey Lisa

Well done on getting through it and on 9 eggs - that's a good number!

There are so many things to worry about, aren't there. I got an info sheet about assisted hatching - amongst other things - some time ago from one of the nurses. They should have given you one - if not you should ask for it. I think it is something to do with breaking the shell of the egg sometimes to assist with fertilisation. And don't worry about DH's bit - mine said the same and it was fine. 


Yep, they are going to call me back tomorrow about progress and maybe ET. They said it was likely to be Friday or Sunday if they go to blasto  - but nothing definite. I've got Cyclogest (delightful!), Clexane from today and yep Progynova from today - so I've been told the same as you about that!

xx


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

I had the cyclogest last time but this time just having gestone instead..and the progynova and the clexaine. So much to do eh

Question on the Clexaine.. Do you know how much they charge for it?? They just gave 21 and that was that...

Waiting for the phone call tomorrow..

One thing is for sure we are going to share the 2 week wait so thats nice.

So much to take in 
xxx


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

just thinking about it, should you not be starting the progynova today?? as you had EC yesterday..
I have to start mine tomorrow having EC today

Sorry dont want to worry you..

Lis xx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

Tholeon - nine fert is great! Hope they do brilliantly!
Lisa - I sooooooo almost came down to say hi to you but stupid bus was deliayed so dashed in with no time to spare - glad it went well.
I don't think I would ever stop worrying if I got a BFP had really panicky thoughts about post BFP last night!!

Me? well today was a real rollercoater - right ovary still doing NOTHING! 
and on the left four are two big and the others are too small - the short young lady was really down about it and talked about IUI and GIFT and if only four were ready then I was below the cut off line and that monday was far to far ahead for EC. So I was in racks and absolutely gutted. 

When I got to the nurse for my oestrogen  test (I am running a little low) She was also quite negative but popped out to chat to a doctor - Mr Ranierei felt that all was going fine, they would keep going till the little uns caught up and would allow my big ones to get a big bigger and I might even run late for EC. But he still thought we were on for IVF.

going from someone they thought was at terrible risk of OHSS this has been a dreadful shock - I stared new avenues of failure in the face today that I did not even know existed. I have come home a little teeny bit reassured but abolsutely cacking myself now about it all!!!

So ANY reassurance re lttle number of eggs from only one ovary would be great!  

Georgette


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Georgette

You so should have come down but I actually went in first around 9.10am so may have missed you

Dont get down about it all just yet..
This may help you a little..
I know mine was all scheduled on time but at one stage one of my ovaries was really really slow. In fact I only produced 1 and the other side 2.. There was a dramatic change over a few days and then more began to come through so dont panic yet.. Have they upped your dose of Menopuer?? How many are you on now?

Dont be down. Like you said the other doctor said you are still on for IVF so thats a good sign. He wouldnt say that if he didnt think that.. Also dont stress as it will effect your follies growing..

try to rest alot and maybe put a hot water bottle on your belly. Thats what I did and it helped

Lisa xxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

I am off to get my hot water bottle!!

Just got a call formt he clinic - in for another scan tomorrow and Mr S will come in for the scan, on the same dose as my oestrogen is much better (so 4 amps) but I think he wants to look at right ovary!

Very frightened now!

G
xx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hey all

Georgette: sorry you didn't have a good day today. I think that the young lady doctor can make things sound  worse than they are (she told me about my AMH result and I felt awful.) I'm glad that Dr R - who is in charge of her - was more reassuring. Glad Mr S is doing your scan himself tomorrow too. I've heard lots of stories about things starting out not so well and then turning round. And in the end it only takes one good egg..Its quality not quantity!

Lisa - yes nice to be ladies in waiting together! I'm afraid I don't know how much they charge for the Clexane -I've just resigned myself to huge bills and using up an inheritance I'm lucky to have to pay for all this. Hopefully less than the Menopor, which was extortionate, particularly if like me on a large doses. Yep, I've started the progynova tablets today - sorry probably wasn't v clear in earlier messages. Think I lost quite a bit of the Clexane today due to not pushing the plunger in enough - so try not to do that tomorrow! I'll try to do better next time!

love to all
x


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Georgette- Glad Dr S is going to be there. Make sure you have all your questions ready for him.. You want to be organised.. I take it Dr S is Paul Serhal, not Dr Saab, right?
I think Dr Serhal is great. He really knows what he is talking about..
Good luck hun

Tholeon- Just 1 more sleep till I know how many have fertilised. Getting nervous. I only need 1 thats what I keep thinking..

I am going to work tomorrow and friday and have all next week off to relax..

I will post tomorrow night when I am back from work and have some news hopefully..

Also the clexaine where abouts are you injecting this?? I was a little confused on that one

What a palava this all is. Hopefully worth it in the end 

Positive thinking all round    

Lis xx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hello

Lis how are you doing? It is a palaver I know! I put the Clexane in my tummy - there are instructions in the packet. But the nurse told me that if you can't manage the tummy the thigh is ok.

I had a call to say my embryos are still doing well so they are hoping to go for blastos - likely to be either Sunday or Monday. I've booked Monday and Tuesday off work - that'll be enough won't it?? I'm better here rather than obsessing at home, I think.

I read something worrying on one of the other boards about it not being good to have baths after EC - too late cos I've had one! Something to do with there being a possibility of infection?? But the clinic didn't say anything about it and like you guys I guess I've been on antibiotics, so am hoping all ok!

xx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

me again with another quickie - are any of you who have been through all this before able to let me know when decisions are made about how many embryos to transfer? I'm quite scared of twins - because I have a family history of high risk births anyway - so am wondering whether (if lucky enough to have a number of good blastos..) I should go for a single transfer. Does anyone know what the ACU's rate of twins are? There seem to be a lot on this board..


xx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Tholeon

Saw your question and thought I would let you know what they advised us.

We were told by the embryologist that if we had 2 of our blasts put back, which were both the top grade, the probability of getting pregnant would be 85%, and over 50% chance of twins.  She advised us that just having 1 put back would decrease the chance of pregnancy to 65%, which is still pretty good.

I think a lot depends on the quality of your blasts but I remember when I went to the open day at UCL some one asked the rate of twins and they admitted it was quite high at around 50%.

It's a choice only you can make as you have to live with the consequences, I did waver a bit at putting just one back but at the end of the day waned the best chance of having a baby, and now   I will have 2.

Good luck to all of you going through a cycle at the moment and hope to see lots of BFPs in a few weeks time.

Regards

bGirl


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

hello my lovelies - MR sehal was lovely - all my seven follies are ready ont he left - whishc means I am having EC early on Sunday - a day ealier than planned. MY oestrogen suggests I ahve only three eggs so he is all a bit surprised an purplexed with me, but still  THINKS I should be okay - Ia m desperate to hear what my LH an dOestrogen where today - hoping it will suggest that more eggs are ready!! 

As you say - onyl needs one..... but don't think I will get to blastos byt the sound of it and maybe not even the luxury of two embies to put back in   But it only takes one in the right place doesn;'t it!!

Good luck for embie division Lisa!!!
hope you are all coping!


Georgete


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Evening Ladies

Well as you all know I got 9 eggs yesterday at my collection and they called me this morning and told me all 9 have fertilised which I am really happy about. Just waiting till tomorrow to find out the next stage.
They also spoke about assisted hatching as this is my 2nd fresh cycle.. 

Theloen. I am going to do the clexaine soon in my leg I think. Its amazing that your eggies are doing well and are dividing well. go girl. I am only a day behind you!!

Georgette so so so happy for you that you are having your EC on Sunday. I knew it would all be ok today with Serhal. it only takes one rememeber!!

Lis xxx


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Question on clexaine..

Once you put the needle in you and press down on the white push button, do you keep going until the case pops up?

I think I lost a little!

Lisa xx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hello Ladies

Lisa - 9 eggs and 100% fertilisation - that's brilliant, well done! Yep, you are supposed to push the Clexane thing the whole way down - I did it wrong the first time too and lost some, but it was ok last night.

Georgette - So glad Mr S was lovely and you are on track for Sunday - loads of luck for that!

BGirl - thanks so much for the info about your transfer - I don't think its a decision we can really make till we get there and get all the stats. Some of my embies are 'good' apparently and some above average/ average. The didn't say any were 'excellent' though - kinda wish some were excellent. But still feeling positive.

xx


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

when are you having your ET Just waiting to see in the morning if I have to go tomorrow or if we are going to go to blastocycst..

Georgette how are you?? Whats your update?

xxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

Lisa - 9 fertilised!!!!!! thats amazing!!!!   Clever girl - let us hope you get to blastos!
Tholeon - how are your little babies doing?
Bgirl - thanks for the info, hope we getthe choice of going to blasto! but I feel it may be taken from us

My 7 eggs are doing okay, oestrgen now over 4000 so maybe I will get five eggs? we shall see.   

Just had my trigger shot - Man that HURT!!!!!!!!! oww but it is over now - cannot believe a day of no sniffing and injectionst omrrow - what will I do with myself, My life hs been ruled by sniffing and injections for so long now....

Sleep well all

#only two sleeps to my EC!!

Georgette


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi Girls

Well I just got the call from the hospital and i am not going to have my transfer today..
They said they will call me in the morning
I still have 8 eggs which is good, 2 at a grade 1 and the rest at grade 2 all different cells some good quality which is good..

Georgette I could see you tomorrow when you are having your EC.. I could be having my ET!!!!!
Good luck hun thinking of you..

tholeon how are you whats your update?


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hello ladies

I'm (currently) due for ET tomorrow so we will see! I should get some more info on how good my blastos are then  - DH spoke to the doctor this morning...

Lisa - two grade 1s - that's great!

Georgette - have a nice day off the injections!! There may be more after EC - but if so they are simple ones. Best of luck for tomorrow!

xx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry for being absent recently.

Libby    Massive congratulations , you and DH must be over the moon.

Tokki - How are you doing?  I am hoping you have had equally great news.

I am hoping all of you well on whatever stage of your cycle you are at!!

LMG
xxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi there 


Looks like I might see lisa and tholeon tomorrow. Don't be offended if I don't speak - I am usually pretty ropey post anaesthetic! 

I really hope it goes well for you both tomorrow. I am really nervous about it - terrified I won't get any eggs, or bad eggs or I Will have ovulated or something. I suppose I am just getting myself in a tizz! I will be better when it is over. then only have to worry about fertilisation numbers and the quality of the embryos to transfer and all that!! AaAAAAAAAaaaggggghh when will it all be over!! Well, let's hope, not for another 9 months!

Nice to hear from you LMG, hope you are well. 

Take care all

Georgette


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

can't believe I'm still on here - seriously obsessing at the mo (probably quite normal between EC and ET...)

Georgette I was worried about ovulating too but its seriously unlikely - I did a search on this site for it when it was parania-of-the-moment and only found one person it had happened to, in 2005..

best of luck for tomorrow comrades!

xxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

THANK YOU THOLEON!!!

I believe I am experiencing paranoia-of-the-moment too. IVF has shown me emotions I never even knew existed! I cannot even name some of them!!

see you tomorrow probs.

xx
G


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Georgette how did the EC go How many did you get?

Tholeon have you had your ET yet?

I am having mine tomorrow I think 

xxxxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

It has been a mixed old day. I got REALLY stressed this morning as anaesthetist was late and they were having such a fuss about me taking my doxy this am. But it all went ahead and went very smoothly, I am sore and bloated but surprisingly well. I am thankful.

The eggs - hmmm, DH and I have decided we must be going for quality over quantity. Only three eggs, but apparently good quality (I wonder how they can tell) I had told them I wanted seven, but it was not to be!! SO DH part is apparently good so we are off. I am dreading tomorrows call - I don't really have margin for error! SO looks like no frosties, he did say maybe blasts if all three are brilliant, but I am not getting my hopes up unnecessarily. I think we will take each day as it comes. I just want one or two beautiful embies to  put back in their mummy!

So Lisa - going tomorrow are you? That must be good news. I think I only saw other EC ers today, not Tholeon - hope she did well!

One sleep till fertilisation call.....


Georgette


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Good Luck for tomorrow
The phonecalls are a waiting game!!!

Let me know how it goes
Lisa xx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hello lovely ladies

Georgette - v best of luck for tomorrow. If the eggs are good, and the sperm is good, then the chances of all 3 fertilising are really high. You should get at least 2 to put back.

Lisa: Best of luck for your ET tomorrow.

I had a mixed kind of day too. They gave me a 50 - 60% chance of success with two embryos and a 30 - 40% chance with just one - being a kind of crazy girl (i'm begining to think...) I went for one... The reason being that they gave me a 40% chance of twins, if pregnant, with two...and I really don't want twins. Not because I don't want two babies but because I've got a family history of high risk preganancies - my sister had a stillbirth so I've seen than heartbreak at first hand - and I know that twins are much more high risk than singletons. But it was a really really hard call and I'm not at all sure I've done the right thing.. If I get a BFN, I think I'm going to see if I can find another doctor who can tell me how high risk twins would be for me, personally...because I may want to make a different decision next time...

xx


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Tholeon- Just read your message and totally understand what you have stated.. I am so surprised that they can give you % of success rates (if you get me!)
When do you need to test then?
How do you feel?? 
whats the plan now for the next 2 weeks  Did they give you any info and when its best to rest till

Georgette good luck again for the morning 

xxxxxx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hey,

Yep, they can give you a pretty good idea of the stats based on the embryo quality/your age, I think...

I feel kinda mixed and confused about whether I made the right decision re the one/two thing, to be honest!

I've got a couple of days off work, but will just be taking it easy at home - not bed resting. I've done some googling and don't think that there is any evidence bed resting helps!!

Is this your first cycle? (sorry, you probably said a while ago, but I'm v dizzy at the mo - blame hormones...)

xx


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

This is my second cycle. I had my 1st cycle last year and also a frozen cycle which failed..

When did they say you can test?? and did they freeze any of yours?? you did Blastocyst right??

Did they say to you to rest or not to lift anything?

xxx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Tholeon

I just wanted to pop on and say that i think you made the right choice based on your family history and what you want.  I know its hard and you are probably now torturing yourself with what ifs, but you have to be comfortable with your choices and the consequences.

I personally think you are very principled and brave as not many people are brave enough to listen to themselves especially when it comes to something you desperately want and goes against the norm.

Sending you lots of     and hope the next 2 weeks pass quickly for you.

Take care

BGirl


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi lovely ladies

Thanks for the v thoughtful comments barnetgirl - it helps. I kind of think that the point is hopefully I will get there in the end, even if not this time, and even at further great expense/ hassle etc.  Just hoping my AMH doesn't drop even further quickly - but 14 eggs was good...

Lisa  - yep, they said they would freeze three, and possibly more today (though they haven't called me about those), so that's good. And yep, they were blastos. They didn't say anything about lifting but i'm not going to be hauling heavy weights or running marathons. Currently just lurking around at home watching Trisha and Enders on Skyplus, and wondering in slightly bitter way about how completely dysfunctional families always manage to be so darn fertile! Going back to work on Wed will be good for me, I think.

I tried acupuncture this time as well which I'm pleased about - there's pretty strong evidence that it helps and although i'm naturally cynical about alternative health stuff it made me feel all relaxed and floaty. Happy to recommend names to anyone interested.

Georgette how are you doing?

xx


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Well just got home from my ET and I now have 2 on board...
Its going to be a tough 2 weeks to get through but I guess we all have to do it.. I have 4 in the freezer and all 6 eggs went to Blastocyst and assisted to hatch
The 2 in me are good quality so just have to wait and see.
Its annoying but fingers crossed

Georgette hows it going??

Lisa xxx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hey Lisa

congrats on a succesful ET! We can play the waiting game together! Are you off work for long? Its my birthday on Sunday so am seeing some mates on Saturday which will be a nice distration - though am not overjoyed at turning 35!

xx


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah I am off work till Monday!!! What about you?? What type of work do u do??
I dont know how I am going to last this 2 weeks
What did they say to you about testing??

xxx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hello

They told me to test in 16 days.... 

I'm a PA in a college - looking forward to going back and seeing my colleagues, kinda bored home alone...

Where did you do your last cycle? Do you live near the ACU? I'm in Surrey

xx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello my dears - 

Tholeon - putting only one back sound slike the right choice for you. Every one is different and if you don't want twins, don't put two back is my thought! I wish you piles of luck for the next 2weeks

Nice to hear form you bgirl - you always have good sound advice which is useful

Lisa - hello! Wowee, 2 blasts on board and four frozen! that's brilliant!

I got a wonderful call today - all three embies fertilised and look good so far, The embryologist was lovely and said she will call early each day as she knows we are nervous and worried about such a few eggs. any way it is a day by day thing now - we will be ready to go whenever they call us. We have named them tiggy winkle, jemima and peter and feel fiercely protective of them. Both sides of grandparents and the two of us are very hopeful but very realistic and will enjoy them for however long they are in this world. 

So today has been good - a teeny teeny step taken, but such a blessing of a step!

I hope you guys have a good day today and I will definitely keep you informed even when you get bored of hearing from me!!!

Georgette


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hey Georgette

Excellent news on fertilisation - well done! The embryologists are good at calling promptly every day.

xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=158568.0


----------

